# Incontinent Dog



## SweetLou

My 7 month old puppy is currently under going dialysis to try and save his life after kidney failure. He's had an incredibly unfortunate past few days and he's in this position due to an error my vet admittedly made. If he can regain enough strength today he needs surgery to repair the damage.

I'm trying to focus on the positive that I have him in good hands (Animal Medical Center in Manhattan) now. I need a distraction so that's why I'm posting here.

Our surgeon has warned us that he could come out of this incontinent and that could be a life-long issue for Cooper. We're willing to deal with this and I could use some advice from others who have been through it.

I don't even know where to start. I'm sure the surgeons will help us, but I'd appreciate hearing from someone who manages an incontinent puppy. What do you do for diapers, etc.

Thanks in advance.

Lou


----------



## Mayve

First...i am so sorry you and your pup are having to go through this. I had a dog who developed incontinence later in life. She lived for two years wearing a doggie diaper. Its not ideal but its doable. A Male Wrap works well for urinary incontinence. Hawk wears one from time to time as he bas seizures and will pee....I put a maxi pad in it and it pretty much soaks it all up.

Sending hugs and prayers it all goes well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

I am so sorry you are having to face this. Wishing your pup a total recovery.


----------



## Jingers mom

So sorry to hear your pup is going through this. Prayers are heading your way for a complete recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I don't have any experience or advice to give.

I just wanted to say I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy.

I hope you'll post updates and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## DaisyMaesHuman

I am so sorry, and will keep you and the puppy in my thoughts and prayers. 
I am a stay at home mom, and recently began making stuff to help keep me busy... Cloth diapers were expensive when my kids were born, and I wasn't real crafty when they were in diapers either, or I would have made them. Maybe making puppy/doggy diapers could be the trick? Perfecting it could mean a small extra income as well... Or you could do it as a small charitable thing. Make them, and send them to other pups in the same situation? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper*

Cooper's blood levels improved dramatically after the dialysis and he even produced a little urine. He's scheduled for surgery today at 2pm and I'll know a lot more after that. Keep your finger's crossed and pray for Coop.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive thoughts for Cooper....


----------



## tikiandme

Hoping Cooper's surgery is successful, good thoughts are being sent your way.......


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for your pup and you!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Surgery for what? What caused the kidney failure?


----------



## Jingers mom

Prayers for Cooper... So sorry such a young boy has to go through this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Thinking of you and Cooper, hope the surgery went well. Please keep us updated. Prayers sent your way!


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper update*

Cooper made it out of surgery well and now that I have the full picture of what happened, I'll share the details. I didn't want to speculate before because its so hard to believe. 

Cooper went in for a neuter last week. Although they had to do a little more work than normal (because his nuts hadn't dropped), the surgery was considered routine.

Today, Cooper is in a Manhattan Animal surgery center recovering from his 5 hour surgery yesterday. It's a long story, but I'll give you the short version. During the neuter, the vet removed prostate tissue instead of one of his testicles and accidentally sutured his urethra 5 times when they closed him up. On top of that, when he was having trouble post his operation, they misdiagnosed what was wrong for two days. They didn't inform me about the prostate until I went to another hospital (they claim the biopsy came back telling them it was prostate tissue and not testicle and they didn't know until then.)

Cooper had to go to NYC because he couldn't pee and his kidneys failed as urine couldn't get out and he was being poisoned from the inside. Luckily we got him to the right place. They put him on dialysis for two days and got him strong enough for surgery yesterday. Due to all the damage the vet did, his surgery was complicated, but it looks like he's going to make it.

Although they worked on it for hours, the surgeon used the word "destroyed" when she described the damage to the urethra, so there's a chance the repairs won't take. The sutures did a lot of damage and they were there for a week, so there was scaring, etc. If the urethra doesn't heal, Cooper will need to live the rest of his life with a catheter and a urine bag. It's kind of gross, but my wife, the kids and I are willing to take it on.

I won't even begin to tell you how much this costs, but at least the vet is saying their malpractice insurance will reimburse us for all of the expenses. 


We're not totally in the clear yet, there's still a lot that can go wrong with infection and other things, but Cooper's kidneys started working again on their own last night, so we're optimistic. If things continue to go well Cooper could come home in as early as 5 days. He'll have a catheter from his bladder for at least 3 weeks, after that we'll know if he'll have permanent problems. 

We had used this Vet for years with our other dogs and never had an issue. There are several doctors there, but the one that did the surgery was new to us. I live is a small town and the vet's reputation was always good. I'm still blown away by all that has happened to Cooper. I can't get my mind around how someone could make mistakes like this. Now that Cooper is on the mend I plan to spend more time on how I can help make sure this never happens again.


Lou


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My god wow, praying for Cooper. I am so sorry that your poor baby has to go thru all of it. Feel better Cooper!


----------



## first golden

I am so sorry to read about Cooper, your story brought tears to my eyes, how a "simple" procedure could go so wrong blows me away. Cooper is lucky to have such a loving family who is taking such good care of him. My thoughts and prayers are with Cooper and your family that he will continue to heal and make a full recovery. He sounds like he is in excellent hands..


----------



## Tricia

I am so sorry and hope all goes well now. We put so much trust in the professionals that it seems impossible they could make a mistake like that.


----------



## ssacres

Praying for your pup.


----------



## boomers_dawn

I'm glad Cooper made it through surgery although very sorry to hear about what happened to his man parts :-(
Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor Cooper. The whole scenario just isn't fair!


----------



## Jingers mom

Glad Cooper is recovering from his surgery. I'm praying for your baby that he has no permanent damage from the incompetence of the vet that did the Neuter. Who would think this could happen, not me. Give Cooper a get well kiss for me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

Remy is also a kidney patient at AMC, so I am very familiar with both how wonderful they are (ie how blessed we are to have such a resource) as well as how costly. 

I am praying for you and Cooper. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Somehow I missed this thread, but having worked at a (human) teaching hospital; I know things can go terribly wrong. Some wonderful docs, shouldn't do surgery. I am so very, very sorry that your boy is paying the price of someone's error. It is wonderful that he is under the care he is now. I wish Coop a full recovery, and the normal doggie life he deserves! Thoughts and prayers coming you way.


----------



## KathyL

I'm sorry to hear what happened to Cooper. Cooper is in my thoughts and prayers for a successful recovery. Please keep us posted as he recovers.


----------



## SandyK

Wow!! Couldn't believe what I was reading. I am so very sorry that your vet made such a mess of Cooper. I hope he recovers fully!! So glad you are fighting for him. I will keep Cooper in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper*

He continues to do better. We're calling him the $20K testicle (One of the Drs came up with that, and they did remove the missed one during his big surgery yesterday.)



Lou


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

What a sweetheart Cooper is! Look on your kids face tells me that he is actually priceless to your family, cant put price on those happy smiles. Wishing Cooper full and speedy recovery.


----------



## penparson

Your poor baby! So glad you were able to visit him - I think animals heal much better when family is around. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## 3 goldens

One of the saddest stories I have ever heard. You can count on prayers and good thoughts from me.

Not the same, but on Sept. 7, I kept falling down, hubby finally convinced me he needed to call the ambulance (I wanted to wait til after the NASCAR race that night at 6:00. They got here, my BP was 70/40. I was taken to the hospital in Corpus, kept in Er all night while they tried to get my BP up and ran tons of test--kidneys were only working at 8%. When BP ame up, catheter was put in my chest and I had dialysis 4 times in 5 days.

My kidney numbers started coming up higher than normal for just dialysis and the biopsy showed kidneys were regenerating. Twelve days in hospital, catherter removed and my numbers continue to come up. What caused it? one of my diabetes meds, Metformin. I was on heavy doses of it as taken off it, Januvia was cut in half and I was put on a drug different than Metformin. I hope your sweet guy improves to the point of living a normal life.


----------



## GoldensGirl

What a heartbreaking story this is. I'm so sorry that Cooper, you and your family have had to endure this. I hope and pray that his recovery will astonish the new surgeon.

I don't know if you are ready to think about this, but you would do others a huge favor by reporting this to the state licensing board: http://www.state.nj.us/lps/ca/complaint/vetcom.pdf. In my opinion, the surgeon who caused the nightmare should not practice again if he can't distinguish between a testicle and a prostate and doesn't know better than to stitch the ureter closed. I not a veterinarian but I count on my doctors and veterinarians to have seen the parts more than once before they operate on them.


----------



## debsteel

Glad to hear he is doing better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper was transferred out of the ICU and is doing pretty good.

The vet is starting to act a little funny with us regarding the malpractice insurance. I think we're going to need legal help.

FWIW, we are going to send this all into the State Board of Medical Examiners as a formal complaint.

Lou


----------



## Lennap

So thrilled to read that he is doing better. 

Most definitely pursue this. There is, or perhaps was, a petition in NJ to get a law passed restricting the responsibilities of recent vet school grads and require experienced vets to supervise them, in person!!! It was started by a family who lost their beloved dog at RBVH.

I pray to G-d that the wonderful folks at AMC especially Dr. Langston, have saved your Cooper, and that he gets to be On my way! With his fabulous family!

But I can promise you, I'd be getting ready to sue, these guys need to start being held accountable!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

SweetLou said:


> Cooper was transferred out of the ICU and is doing pretty good.
> 
> The vet is starting to act a little funny with us regarding the malpractice insurance. I think we're going to need legal help.
> 
> FWIW, we are going to send this all into the State Board of Medical Examiners as a formal complaint.
> 
> Lou


I am glad Cooper is doing better, hope he comes home soon. Wishing him full and speedy recovery.


----------



## ChasingChase

Wishing a full and speedy recovery for your Cooper. I can't imagine what Cooper, you and your family are going through. I read your thread all the way through and was admiring the vet for standing up and saying it was his mistake but now I see that may not be the case. I hope for your sake they do what's right in this situation. And I'm so sorry poor Cooper has to go through this, at only 7 months old. Thoughts and prayers are with you all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

I'm so sorry that Cooper is going through this. Thoughts and prayers to your family and Cooper.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper is doing great!*

He might be able to go home this weekend. He's doing so well. We won't know about his long term issues until the beginning of December, but so far, so good.


----------



## SweetLou

*Vet*

Ps. The vet did open the claim with their insurance and we're currently working through that. I've paid out of pocket so far (it's a bit scary), but the insurance company is now working with the hospital. Hopefully it all goes smoothly.

Lou


----------



## jennretz

What a beautiful boy. Amazed that he's able to still smile after what he's been through. Your family is wonderful for getting him the care he needs.


----------



## Lennap

He's gorgeous! It is obvious that he is so happy to see you!!!! I am so hopeful that you will have your sweet boy home this weekend. Deal with whatever comes next as you find it - no point worrying about it now!

Also glad the vet seems to be doing the right thing!

Where are you in NJ?


----------



## SandyK

So glad to read Cooper is doing well. He is a very handsome boy!! I hope he gets to go home this weekend.:crossfing


----------



## first golden

I am so glad Cooper is doing better!!! He looks so happy in the picture an is very handsome, he looks like he could be the brother of my Amber! I know how excited you must be to be hopefully bring him home this weekend, as I am sure he is too!!


----------



## ChasingChase

Just wondering how Cooper is doing!


----------



## jennretz

Sending warm thoughts Coopers' way...


----------



## Kylie's Mom

So sorry your family and Cooper have had to go thru this whole ordeal. What a trooper Cooper is. Sending good wishes and hope that Cooper will make a full recovery.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Just checking in on Cooper to see how he is doing and if he is home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80

Hoping for a full recovery for your pup. He's a handsome boy!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper came home last night. Wow, this isn't easy.

He's still the 7 mo old puppy we love, and that's making all of this so hard.

He has a catheter from his bladder out through his penis with a port we need to attach a syringe to. We have to drain his bladder every 2-3 hours. Since he had the kidney issues, he's producing a ton of urine still.

He doesn't like the syringe and I hope he gets more used to it. I'm sure it's very uncomfortable for him when we're suctioning out the pee.

Outside of this procedure, he's great, we actually have to keep him calm so he doesn't injure himself. He was very excited to get home.

The scary thing is we need two of us to drain the pee, my wife is terrified about what will happen when she's home alone with him.

I'm hoping day one will be the hardest, but I've got to admit we're really worried about this. We have 4 young kids and don't know how we'll be able to handle all of this if it's permanent. We'll know on December 2nd if his urethra healed.

It's going to be a long 10 days for us. :-(

Lou


----------



## lhowemt

I am so sorry to hear about sweet Cooper. I can only imagine day 1 will be the hardest and it will get much easier. Both for you and Cooper as you all get more accustomed to it and skilled. Poor baby, this has got to be heartbreaking.

Are you keeping a journal of everything? Discussions with said vet and day to day treatment of him? During the heat of a crisis it is hard to know what info may be relevant down the road so just note each conversation and treatment.

Best wishes, you and Cooper will get through this OK!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

I'm really sorry you're going through this. Fingers crossed that he'll get positive news on December 2nd


----------



## GoldenMum

Wow, what a journey! Poor Coop, and poor you; thoughts and prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> He might be able to go home this weekend. He's doing so well. We won't know about his long term issues until the beginning of December, but so far, so good.


Praying that Cooper can go home this weekend and that he recovers!
You both have been through so much!


----------



## ChasingChase

So glad to hear that Cooper was able to come home! I know this has got to be tough on you guys, as well as Cooper, but day 1 will definitely be the hardest and it will only get easier. Remember, Cooper loves and depends on you guys and I'm sure your kids adore him as well. Maybe you could give the kids an important job in order to make them feel that they are playing a big part in helping with Cooper. I hope he continues to get better, definitely thinking of you all and wishing the best.


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper pulled his catheter out last night at 9pm, so we were back at the AMC until 1am. He tried to pee when the catheter was out and could not, so he's not healed, but they got it back in pretty quickly at the hospital, so that's good.

He's doing OK this morning. 

Lou


----------



## Lennap

G-d bless you all for what you are going through! So sorry you hit another, albeit quick, hurdle. Cooper sure sounds like he's a fighter! He seems to know he wants all this medical stuff over and to be normal!

I know 10 days seems like eternity - but once past hopefully it will soon become a memory. Meanwhile remember how wonderful it is to have him home!

HUGS to you!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper pulled his catheter out last night at 9pm, so we were back at the AMC until 1am. He tried to pee when the catheter was out and could not, so he's not healed, but they got it back in pretty quickly at the hospital, so that's good.
> 
> He's doing OK this morning.
> 
> Lou


Lou: Is Cooper back home with you now? Poor baby.
Did they give you any ideas how to keep him from pulling out the catheter?


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I am so sorry that you are going through this.

When you are getting ready to remove the urine, take a deep breath and calm down first. Cooper can pick up on your anxiety, which will make him anxious. Remember he is still sore from surgery and it is going to be a little uncomfortable as you get the routine down. He will learn quickly what needs to be done and how to help you help him. (Ben was 5 months old when he cut the back of his leg and required emergency surgery. We had to put his back leg in a plastic bag every time he went outside for two weeks. He learned to lay down, with that leg up. Pretty funny when he continued to do that after we no longer had bandages on).

Prayers for you all.


----------



## first golden

I am sorry to hear about last night, and all you are continuing to go through...I am sure that Cooper is so much happier to be home with all of you. You are all doing a great job and I know Cooper feels that too! Hopefully, the next 9 days will be uneventful....will keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Jingers mom

Cooper is just beautiful, it's amazing that after all the poor guys been through that he still has a big happy smile. I'm glad he's ding better and continue to pray for his full recovery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I hope the sweetie is doing OK this morning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such a gorgeous boy he is! He is lucky that you and your wife are working with his condition.

When my dogs have had surgery, we have had to keep them sedated to keep them calm enough. Options have included Tramadol, acepromazine (sp?), and/or Benadryl. Do you have anything to help Cooper, or does the kidney problem make that unwise?

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SweetLou

GoldensGirl said:


> Such a gorgeous boy he is! He is lucky that you and your wife are working with his condition.
> 
> When my dogs have had surgery, we have had to keep them sedated to keep them calm enough. Options have included Tramadol, acepromazine (sp?), and/or Benadryl. Do you have anything to help Cooper, or does the kidney problem make that unwise?
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


He isn't on any drugs at all now. They don't want to introduce anything unnecessary for his kidneys to work on.

Lou


----------



## SweetLou

*My daughter the vet*



BajaOklahoma said:


> I am so sorry that you are going through this.
> 
> When you are getting ready to remove the urine, take a deep breath and calm down first. *Cooper can pick up on your anxiety, which will make him anxious.* Remember he is still sore from surgery and it is going to be a little uncomfortable as you get the routine down. He will learn quickly what needs to be done and how to help you help him.
> Prayers for you all.


It's amazing how true this has turned out to be. The best combination we've found is having my 7 yr old daughter work the syringe. 

My wife or I will put it on and take it off, but my daughter does the rest while we pet Cooper. He lays the most still for her and she gets really into it, talking to him, etc. It's been kind of cool to watch. She wants to be a Vet now when she grows up, but one that doesn't do surgery. She thinks Coopers stitches are gross. 

Cooper is doing great and we've been able to extend the time between the "clean outs." He still tries to go when he walks in the yard, but nothing comes out of course. He doesn't completely get it.

He ate like a champ today, and wants to play so badly with our other dogs that we've had to separate them and give Cooper more crate time than normal. It's worth it though, 8 days and counting...

Lou


----------



## jennretz

Lou - you're story is completely inspiring to me. What your family is doing for this poor puppy is beyond amazing. I'm so sad this happened to him, but thank you for trying to help him heal. Your story gives me faith in humanity and what a wonderful thing to teach your children.  I'm sure it's tough to go through, but what a lucky boy Cooper is to have found your home.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper at rest*

We've added a wrap to go around his waist so he doesn't get in trouble with his catheter, but here he is (yesterday.)


----------



## AtticusJordie

Poor baby. Bless you and your family for taking such good care of Cooper. The gang here in Pittsburgh sends along good wishes for his quick recovery--and peaceful thoughts for you and your family as well.

We hope the days go by quickly and without drama!

Scott J.


----------



## SweetLou

Back at AMC, he pulled his catheter overnight. UGH!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Oh no. Poor boy....If only he understood why it's there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I am so sorry! Wow, this has got to be hard for you and him. It will get better, we are ALL pulling for you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

Back home. It's back in. Cooper is resting.


----------



## mylissyk

I am so glad they found out what was wrong, and I'm sending all my good thoughts and prayers for a full recovery. I am just so upset about what that vet did to your poor boy.

Hang in there!


----------



## ChasingChase

The poor baby! I hate to see him like that. You and your family are doing an amazing job caring for Cooper. And it's so amazing that your daughter is helping. It's a great lesson for her, although under circumstances that aren't so great. I hope the little guy continues to heal. Waiting for the news that he doesn't need the catheter anymore! Thoughts and prayers with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper had to be admitted last night. He pulled the catheter again and his blood test came back with concerns about his kidneys and possible infection. He wasn't himself yesterday.

I'm trying to be optomistic that this can be brought under control quickly. Perhaps he's too young to heal at home and would be better off spending the next few days in the hospital while we wait for the next step.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper had to be admitted last night. He pulled the catheter again and his blood test came back with concerns about his kidneys and possible infection. He wasn't himself yesterday.
> 
> I'm trying to be optomistic that this can be brought under control quickly. Perhaps he's too young to heal at home and would be better off spending the next few days in the hospital while we wait for the next step.
> 
> Stay tuned...


PRAYING for sweet Cooper. I am so sorry for all you and he are going through!!


----------



## jennretz

Praying for Cooper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom

Praying for a good outcome for Cooper!


----------



## lhowemt

Oh sweet baby. I think you might be right, hospital healing may be best. The little stinker, oh he must be uncomfortable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

He is so young, it has to be hard for him to be still. I am praying for Cooper.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor Cooper.


----------



## SweetLou

Thank you to all who have been sending encouraging words, it helps.

Things continue to get worse and this creates a bigger burden for Cooper's long term care. Costs are now over $30K and the insurance company makes me real nervous. This is tough.

We may be forced to make some very tough decisions later today. Does anyone know if there are rescues that would take a dog like Cooper? I can't believe I'm asking this, but it's all so hard. I don't know if we can provide him the quality of care he'll need. It's so unfair.

Please message me if you have any ideas. Hopefully it won't come to this, but I feel like I need to ask in case.


----------



## jennretz

I'm so sorry it may be coming to this. I don't know of any rescues, but there are several people on the forum who may ideas.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

I'm just now seeing this and it's breaking my heart.  I will continue to follow your journey. Praying for you and sending healing vibes. 

Hugs from your friends in California <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

So sorry to read all of this. I can only imagine how overwhelming it must all be. Prayers to you all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

Good news, some of the bigger concerns seem to be averted. He's back in surgery to get a permanent urethral stent. We'll see if he's incontinent afterwards, there's a 25% chance. His blood levels improved, so infection and long term kidney issues are not a current concern.

PS. Can you tell this blog has been therapeutic for me?


----------



## jennretz

I'm so happy to hear this. I can't believe how much I want cooper to beat this! Hang in there! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden

I was so heartbroken to read your earlier posit but so relieved to read the current one, and to read the good news! I hope that the surgery is a success, I will continue to pray for his recovery and that everything works out..


----------



## Neeko13

My heart breaks for your lil guy....I have Cooper at the top of my prayer list....May you continue to get good news, and Cooper recovers every day....
:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Keeping Cooper in my thoughts...


----------



## lhowemt

I predict cooper will be home and healthy soon. I am glad this forum is helping you, we all need support from time to time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Oh some good news for Cooper and for you! Very hopeful he recovers from all of this with everything functioning normally. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## penparson

I am pulling so hard for your boy - have been thinking about him all day. Glad to hear some better news!


----------



## ChasingChase

Thinking of you all still. I really hope he makes it out of his surgery with flying colors! Please keep us updated


----------



## KathyL

I hope this latest surgery is successful. He is so young. He deserves a chance to be a puppy and go on to enjoy a happy life, He clearly has 
a family who love him very much. Praying for little Cooper.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I just read through this. May God bless you all and any decisions you need to make.


----------



## Mayve

Sending prayers for your boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper's surgery went well and the stent is in. Unfortunately he's "leaking" and appears to be incontinent. He's been through a lot and his kidneys have been working double time due to the blockage, plus he's been on fluids due to the surgery so there's a chance things could improve, but it looks like he may have long term issues. We'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## Lennap

Oh my gosh bless you all!!! You have been through so much, it would seem you are nearing the end, please don't make any big decisions just yet.

Perhaps it can be as simple as his having to wear a diaper like wrap when not outside. Remy became incontinent at night when his kidneys were fighting - now he won't got to bed without his "diaper" it's not a big deal at all. Certainly nothing compared to what you have already gone through!

My thoughts and prayers are with you guys.

HUGS


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

There are a bunch of things to try. Drugs (PPA?) and other things.

Anyone ever use Belly Bands?


----------



## Mayve

If you mean a male wrap...yes! It works well for Hawk who urinates when he has a seizure. We just put a pad in it to absorb the urine and change as needed.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Having had more than one dog run up veterinary bills of $20,000+, I understand what you might be feeling. The malpractice insurance for the butcher who did this to Cooper ought to pay. Surely they wouldn't dare to back out?!

It is heartbreaking that you might have to turn to a rescue, but there are rescues (at least in this area) that take dogs with serious issues like cancer, hip dyslexia, seizures, etc. 

Holding Cooper and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

When you feel alone and incapable of coping more, look here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/242394-prayers-cooper.html#post3764106 and Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.


----------



## murphy1

So sorry to hear about your Cooper. Hope things work out for him.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Praying for sweet, little, Cooper and you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Cooper.

I'm so sorry for everything your poor little guy has been through. 

I lit a candle for him.


----------



## Mayve

GoldensGirl said:


> Having had more than one dog run up veterinary bills of $20,000+, I understand what you might be feeling. The malpractice insurance for the butcher who did this to Cooper ought to pay. Surely they wouldn't dare to back out?!
> 
> It is heartbreaking that you might have to turn to a rescue, but there are rescues (at least in this area) that take dogs with serious issues like cancer, hip dyslexia, seizures, etc.
> 
> Holding Cooper and you in my thoughts and prayers.


There are rescues in my area as well...infact Hawk is a foster and his monthly bills are up there...infact there are several dogs in our rescue who have lifelong complicated situations...I hope you don't have to go this route but I certainly understand. 
Sending you prayers....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is hanging in there, he's going to stay in the hospital a few days while they learn about his incontinence. When walked, he was able to pee a stream, but he's leaking urine quite a bit. 

The good news is he's comfortable and happy. He got his sutures out from the prior surgeries and I'm sure he's thrilled to see the catheter gone.  The only thing he has left in him is his feeding tube, which is really there only as a precaution, but that should come out soon too.

Lou


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a brave boy Cooper is!


----------



## first golden

I am glad he is feeling better!


----------



## boomers_dawn

Poor little guy, hoping for positive outcomes.


----------



## Blondie

Just finished reading this thread. So glad you came to this forum to share your courageous story with Cooper. Lots of love and support here in this golden community. Beautiful boy to have to undergo such a rough time in his youth. The well being of Cooper is first and foremost. Next, you'll have to come up with the strength to take legal action. I'd go to the media if necessary. Lots of dog lovers unite and community support will bring awareness and educate others. Keeping Cooper in our prayers.


----------



## lhowemt

You know things happen for a reason. My brother and his wife had a wonderful black lab, she was sweet and very athletic. After she passed, they got another one. After 7-8 months they realized that she had Muscular Mypoathy (MD) and they were advised that she would not live long and need a LOT of extra care. The breeder recommended euthanasia. Well she is 10 now, and although frail she is still a sweet little wiggle butt. She did need some extra care, but was a lot better than they predicted. The last two years have been harder but she is their baby so it doesn't matter. I'm pretty sure my SIL wouldn't trade her for the world. You never know where you gifts in life are going to come from, sometimes they come wrapped in pretty difficult packaging but when you open it up you find a diamond. No matter what happens and what you choose, I am amazed at what you are going through with/for this pup. He found the jackpot in a home with you and your loving daughter. I think of you and him often and hope for the best. You are a gift giver, thank you!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is hanging in there, he's going to stay in the hospital a few days while they learn about his incontinence. When walked, he was able to pee a stream, but he's leaking urine quite a bit.
> 
> The good news is he's comfortable and happy. He got his sutures out from the prior surgeries and I'm sure he's thrilled to see the catheter gone.  The only thing he has left in him is his feeding tube, which is really there only as a precaution, but that should come out soon too.
> 
> Lou


Lou

I am praying for Cooper and you!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is doing great, he might come home tomorrow. He needs depends right now, but he's still on fluids, so it's tough to say what his long term needs will be. We'll probably try some drugs soon (PPA I'm told) to try an strengthen his urine control. 

The kids can't stop talking about him, he's the focus of our Thanksgiving. 

Happy TG to all. Thanks for all of the support.

Lou


----------



## first golden

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!! I am so glad to hear Cooper is doing great! I am sure he can't wait to come home either!


----------



## MrsKuhn

Happy thanksgiving. Your in my thoughts today <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of your boy and praying for him. Sending good vibes and best wishes for full and speedy recovery. Can't imagine how much your kids love him and with all this happening they are learning a huge life lesson too. Happy Thanksgiving to your family!


----------



## lhowemt

How is Coop today?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

He's coming home today! He's wearing depends and they keep telling us it is too soon to know if he'll be permanently incontinent. Everyone is excited and I'll post a pic later.

Lou


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great news-glad to hear this. 

I know your family must be looking forward to having him back home. 

You and Cooper have been through so much. I hope Cooper continues to do well. 

Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Lennap

So excited for all of you - especially Cooper! He is going to be so happy to be home with his family.

Can't wait to see the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*

So excited for COOPER and your whole family that Cooper is coming home!
I am praying for him!


----------



## first golden

That is wonderful News! Can't wait to see pictures of the happy event!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Cooper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinrd

Oh my goodness I just read through this and I am so sorry for what all of you are going through. I hope everything turns out ok, will be thinking of you.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper's home*

Cooper is home and doing great. The trick for the next week or so will be keeping him inactive. He's eager to play. He's still leaking steadily, but he is peeing a stream and he wants to go. The Drs say he still has a lot of inflammation from his surgery so it's pretty normal that he's still dribbling. We've got our fingers crossed.

Here are a couple of pics of Cooper. He looks pretty good and was happy to see his doggy bed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great your boy is home-he must have been so glad to be back home and see his family. 

Prayers he recovers quickly and smoothly from his surgery. 

Great pictures of Cooper, he's a handsome boy.


----------



## ZeppGold

That's great news. He looks good. Will be praying that he completely heals and quits leaking. 
Glad that you have him home with you.


----------



## Kylie's Mom

So happy to hear Cooper is home and doing well. Thoughts and prayers are heading your way for a full recovery for Cooper.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Fingers crossed for a complete recovery for cute Cooper. You're going to have an interesting time keeping that youngster quiet. Mental games can help....I think there's a thread on here about different types of mental doggie games.


----------



## jennretz

So happy to see sweet Cooper's happy face.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

OMG that sweet beautiful face!!! He almost looks like he's saying please let me stay this time! 

I am praying that things continue going well for all you guys.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Seeing Cooper at home is wonderful! He is a lucky boy to have you fighting with and for him.

Holding you and your boy in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Cooper sure is a beautiful pup - thank you for sharing your story and keeping us all updated on his progress.


----------



## first golden

I am so happy he is home... he looks so happy....


----------



## KathyL

Oh he is absolutely beautiful! He got quite the shave, I hope that doesn't cause a lot of itching for him. And he sure does look happy to be back in his own bed. I'm praying for you guys.


----------



## Mayve

I'm so happy to see the.pics of cooper and hear he's home! Prayers being sent he heals well and has no lasting side effects...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Such a handsome boy, so happy to see him home. Here's to him staying put this time! He's such a lucky boy to have you guys in his corner.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so glad to hear he is doing better and got to come home!


----------



## lhowemt

Oh yay! Home sweet home. What a pretty boy. I look forward to healing for him and being able to play. The baby must really want to play, just a little longer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Thank you for the updates and giving him the best chance.


----------



## Jingers mom

What a handsome boy you are Cooper. I'm so glad you are home with your family. Praying you'll be all better soon so you won't have to wear that silly diaper.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

Yay Cooper! Keep it up champ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

How is Cooper doing?


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper 12/2*

He's doing well, still leaking, but almost all the way back to normal.

Here's a quick pic, it's not the best, but a fast one.

That's our Berner Rosie in the background.

Lou


----------



## KathyL

Oh, he is just gorgeous. He really looks good considering all he has been through.


----------



## first golden

I am so glad to hear he is doing so well!


----------



## lhowemt

SweetLou said:


> but almost all the way back to normal.


:You_Rock_arty2: :bigangel: :bigangel: :banana: :wiggle:


----------



## olliversmom

I just read thru this thread.
Your poor boy.
And you folks, just the best.
I pray for you all that Coop rebounds completely and is aok for the long run.
Bless you for your committed care of your boy.
Robin


----------



## penparson

So happy that your boy is home and that he has a committed family. Every dog deserves a family like yours!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

I just LOVE THE PICS of Cooper-he is so beautiful.
Praying for him!


----------



## KiwiD

What a sweet boy he is and it sounds like he has a wonderful family who cares so much about him.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Praying for Cooper!!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper continues to get stronger and stronger. He's almost all the way back to his old self. Time to start working on improving his training. He needs to be a better listener to help us deal with the diapers. 

He's still leaking pretty badly, so we're going to try and see if medication helps (PPA.) We remain optimistic.

I'm mailing out the formal complaint to the NJ Attorney General/State Board of Veterinary Medical Examiners. Admittedly it feels a bit funny doing it, I'm not trying to ruin anyone's career, but I feel compelled to act after all Cooper has been through.

Lou


----------



## Tayla's Mom

SweetLou said:


> Cooper continues to get stronger and stronger. He's almost all the way back to his old self. Time to start working on improving his training. He needs to be a better listener to help us deal with the diapers.
> 
> He's still leaking pretty badly, so we're going to try and see if medication helps (PPA.) We remain optimistic.
> 
> I'm mailing out the formal complaint to the NJ Attorney General/State Board of Veterinary Medical Examiners. Admittedly it feels a bit funny doing it, I'm not trying to ruin anyone's career, but I feel compelled to act after all Cooper has been through.
> 
> Lou


You are being far nicer than I would be. Some things deserve to have a career ruined over. There was just no excuse for that happened and the pain and emotional trauma that you all had to go through, not even touching on the expenses and issues moving forward. I know I would have done the same thing, but the person responsible needs to be held accountable. It wasn't just one of those unforeseen things that sometimes go wrong. It was major incompetence. Move forward knowing you are right.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Cooper is doing well, I hope the medication resolves his leaking problem.


----------



## murphy1

I must have missed it along the way. What exactly was the mistake? Was the ureter severed? The poor puppy....


----------



## KathyL

I think you have every right to file a complaint. You are not doing this to ruin someone's career. The individual and/or the clinic need to have procedures in place that would prevent this from happening in the first place and they need to accept responsibility for what happened. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Cooper.


----------



## lhowemt

I think you are doing the right thing filing the complaint. You have no way of knowing if this person has 10 other complaints, and is on the verge of losing their license. If it is just one mistake? I don't know, we are all human. As much as we'd like medical people to be perfect, they are not. No one is. It doesn't take away the severity of their error by any means, and I don't mean to downplay it. Filing the complaint will let the licensing Board decide how to deal with it, you don't have to. I sure hope their insurance is continuing to pay, as they should. That is what insurance is for. Are you keeping track of your time and expenses (mileage, supplies, etc) with medical visits? I would, who knows where a claim will go. 

So glad he is home and happy. Praying for the meds to work. He sure is a beauty.


----------



## SweetLou

Yep, we're tracking all expenses.

Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I am so glad that Cooper is doing better and so grateful that you and your family are standing by him. His urinary problems are obviously not his fault, any more than they are yours. It is hard to deal with incontinence, but there is a lot of love coming back to you from a Golden sweetheart.



SweetLou said:


> I'm mailing out the formal complaint to the NJ Attorney General/State Board of Veterinary Medical Examiners. Admittedly it feels a bit funny doing it, I'm not trying to ruin anyone's career, but I feel compelled to act after all Cooper has been through.
> 
> Lou


Bless you for stepping up to this. From my perspective, you have not only a right but a responsibility to do this so that others are protected from similar malpractice. The person who damaged Cooper will damage many other dogs if something isn't done to correct the problem. Many people and dogs whose names you will never know will benefit from your action.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Cooper is home and doing well. I hope the med helps with his leaking. I am glad you are filing a formal complaint. They need to know what happened.


----------



## Jingers mom

Many years ago I found a cat. After having her for two weeks I noticed blood in her litter box. I brought her to a vet and explained she had left blood in the box. They examined her and said she was in heat and they could spay her if I wanted them to. Not knowing any better (they normally won't spay if they are in heat) I said ok. When I picked her up the next day I was told when they opened her up that they discovered she had already been spayed. I took the cat home and filed a complaint with the Vet Board explaining what had happened. The vet board suspended his license. 

You are 100% correct for filing the complaint on your pups behalf. A simple neuter turned into a nightmare for both you and Cooper along with a large financial burden. 

Prayers heading Coopers way that he heals completely and the leaking stops. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Lou*



GoldensGirl said:


> I am so glad that Cooper is doing better and so grateful that you and your family are standing by him. His urinary problems are obviously not his fault, any more than they are yours. It is hard to deal with incontinence, but there is a lot of love coming back to you from a Golden sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> Bless you for stepping up to this. From my perspective, you have not only a right but a responsibility to do this so that others are protected from similar malpractice. The person who damaged Cooper will damage many other dogs if something isn't done to correct the problem. Many people and dogs whose names you will never know will benefit from your action.


Praying Cooper gets better and bless you for loving him!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper started on his meds this morning. It should take a few days to really kick in. We're hopeful they do the trick.

Lou


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Cooper is on the road of recovery, hope these new meds that he is on work a magic. Thanks for the updates and taking such a good care of him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I hope the meds help Cooper--he sure deserves it after all he's been through.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper*

Cooper rocking a diaper!

Lou


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He is so sweet! I pray for his full recovery all time.


----------



## jennretz

Cooper is such a sweetie...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

You could get lost in those eyes, so soulful! He so clearly loves whomever is taking that picture - I hope the end is very near for all of you to this nightmare!


----------



## KathyL

He sure does rock a diaper -- when you're young and good looking anything goes!


----------



## Colie CVT

Just getting to see this thread, poor baby that definitely had to be a lot for him to go through! I had a chance to do an internship at the AMC in NYC, it was a truly amazing hospital and I have no doubt your boy was in excellent hands! I found a place to work here in Idaho that has many of the same things that they did, minus the dialysis machines (which I did get a chance to look at, it was very cool!). 

No one is perfect, and I would have figured if they couldn't readily feel the testes in the inguinal canal that they would have aimed for the abdominal cavity itself. The prostate is a good deal of the way back near the pelvis, and VERY hard to get to. I'm not sure that I've heard the surgeons mention the location of it when pointing out things to the veterinary interns we have where I practice. It is standard where we are for them to observe and help, but if they are doing something alone (say a spay/neuter or simple procedure), they have one of the more experienced members of the staff there. Not to say that accidents cannot happen, they certainly can, however you have every right to be upset and file a complaint. 

Besides hoping for the best for your family and your sweet boy, I wasn't sure if the surgeons you are working with talked about the potential for putting a urethral occulder in there to help the sphincter out? Or was the damage so bad that the stent itself goes into the bladder? I think the last time we placed a urethral stent (normally we're doing tracheal ones) it was for a dog with an enlarged prostate and it didn't go all the way to the bladder. The case was some time ago, so I'm not certain. We've placed a few urethra occluders into dogs with incontinence due to sphincter issues, so it just came to mind. Though I could definitely understand if you want your poor boy to have a breather! 

I am so glad that you guys were able to get help, and I truly hope that insurance will pay out (some days it's the stupid companies that make your life hard - I really have learned to dislike workman's comp ugh). The vet who did this should have some restrictions placed on them, and I sincerely hope that they're as upset by this as you guys are. Speaking as someone who has made mistakes herself, no one is perfect but you best believe that it made an impact and I have not forgiven myself. Nor do I feel like I ever will. 

Good luck to you guys and your sweet boy! <3


----------



## lhowemt

Coop! Glad to see him. Any change yet with the meds?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Kisses and hugs to Cooper!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Hoping that Cooper is feeling better!!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is doing better, there are times when he doesn't drip, but it's still pretty random. He's leaking less for sure, but he certainly doesn't have complete bladder control. We'll give the meds a couple of more days before we draw any conclusions.

Otherwise he's been doing great. He loved the first snow fall of the year and wanted to stay outside all day over the weekend playing in it. 

Lou


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Thanks for the updates. Sounds like he is better and may continue to get a little better. I hope so.


----------



## Jennifer1

I have a friend with a dog on proin for spayed bitch syndrome. I believe they had to play around with the dosage to find the dose that worked for her, but it did work.
I hope he continues to improve


----------



## first golden

Thanks for the update, I think of you and your family often, and I am glad to her there is improvement...


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is doing better, there are times when he doesn't drip, but it's still pretty random. He's leaking less for sure, but he certainly doesn't have complete bladder control. We'll give the meds a couple of more days before we draw any conclusions.
> 
> Otherwise he's been doing great. He loved the first snow fall of the year and wanted to stay outside all day over the weekend playing in it.
> 
> Lou


Praying for Cooper and glad to hear he's doing better.


----------



## Jingers mom

Glad Cooper is doing better. Continued prayers for his full recovery


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

any updates on cooper?


----------



## Kylie's Mom

I hope Cooper continues to do better. Prayers for you and Cooper.


----------



## KathyL

I have also been thinking of Cooper and am happy that there has been improvement. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## lhowemt

checking in on cooper also


----------



## first golden

Me too..would love to know how he is doing...


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Me three!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom

Just catching up to this now. I have heard of things like that happening, just have never seen it in practice, thankfully my ex boss neutered my bilaterally cryptorchid Mick. And Mick's testicles were right next to the bladder as they often are... No where near the prostate.

Unfortunately, mistakes do get made in medicine. I am so sorry for you and your family and Cooper. But that is what licensing boards are all about...


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Checking in on sweet Cooper!!


----------



## Jingers mom

Checking in to see how Cooper is doing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

*update*

Cooper is doing well. He loves playing in the snow. He's still leaking and will likely need another surgery in April. He's been through so much we're going to hold off until they need to take his ureter stents out and do it all at once. We'll deal with the diapers until then. 

We're getting him some extra training. My wife struggles to get the diapers on him. He just won't sit still. He's so happy all the time his tail wags so hard and he doesn't realize what he's doing. 

He's such a good guy. Happy all the time. He loves the kids so much. It's amazing after all he's been through!

Lou


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So glad Cooper is doing so well! Amazing how they are happy ALL the time. We could take a lesson from these golden souls!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

So good to see a picture of Cooper. He's truly a beautiful little guy and I hope the surgery in April helps with the leaking.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for the update and bless you for going the extra mile for Cooper. He looks like an adorable boy and he is so very lucky to have your love and care.


----------



## Colie CVT

What a good boy!  So happy to hear that besides some leaking, he is doing so much better! I can't say that I blame you guys for wanting to wait a little either. Poor dude has been through so much. They are truly wonderful souls. I know when we have patients as long as I am sure your boy was at the hospital, we never forget them and we always live to hear how well they are doing. 

Keep up the good work, little dude!


----------



## Jingers mom

So happy to hear Cooper is doing well. It amazes me that dogs are so resilient and happy all the time. I'm sorry to hear he will need another surgery, but if it helps him with the leaks it will be worth it. Give him a hug and pet from me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

So great to see the wonderful picture of Cooper!
I am so sorry for all he and you have been through!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Wow even with the funky shave he's beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great update, so glad to hear Cooper is doing so well and so happy.

I hope the surgery in April goes well and helps. 

Bless you and your family, Cooper is one lucky boy to have you. 

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## first golden

I am glad to hear Cooper is doing well...I hope you and your family enjoy the holidays!!


----------



## Catalina

So glad to hear your good report. Cooper is so lucky to have you and your family! Happy holidays to you all!


----------



## Lennap

I am so thrilled to read this update, thank you so much for letting us know. Happy holidays to you, your family and of course sweet Cooper!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your update put a smile on my face. God bless you and your family. Cooper is such a lucky boy to have you.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see the update that Cooper is still doing well!! He is so cute!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Just stopped in to see how Cooper is doing and to wish you and your family a Merry Christmas!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper had a check up last night and his blood levels were very good. His kidneys are doing great. Unfortunately he is leaking so steadily that we've decided to stop the PPA, it's not doing anything. We're going to try some other meds in a couple of days. Our new vet has been consulting the vet at AMC. It's really cool that they have been working together.

Cooper has gained all of his weight back and then some. He's really enjoying the snow. We actually have to make sure he comes inside more than he'd like. He still has a lot of short hair spots from all the surgery (shaved areas.) I don't want him getting frostbite!

Lou


----------



## SweetLou

Oh, I got a letter back from Newark today. Our complaint has been officially registered and the process has started. We'll see how they handle things from here. We'll probably hear about the board review early next year.

Lou


----------



## jennretz

So glad to hear the update on cooper! Prayers for his continued healing! Thank you for being there for him. It takes a lot of love to fight for him the way you have!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

Glad he is recovering. Hope that the new medicine helps.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

So happy Cooper is recovering!


----------



## Ksdenton

Crazy thing is he will always be a great dog even having gone through all this. Even if he has lingering issues his temperament will still be a Golden's temperament, loving and loyal. We humans tend to hold onto the negative with bitterness but the dogs live in the now. He's unaware he leaks. He's just happy to be here. What a beautiful boy you have. So glad he has a family that loves him and allows him to live in the now, no matter his physical limitations. Bless you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I am sooo glad to hear he is doing well as far as adjusting back to "normal" life. I sure hope you are able to find meds to help his leaking, or that the surgery this spring is successful. How are the kids doing with him and his situation now?


----------



## SweetLou

Hi all,

Happy New Year to everyone here and thank you for all of the support for Cooper.

A quick update. Cooper, aside from the constant leaking, is a healthy and happy pooch. He loves playing with our kids and really enjoys the snow. He has taken well to his extra training and getting the diaper on him has gotten easier.

The second medication we tried hasn't helped, so it looks like he'll need another surgery. He's going to have a hydraulic occluder inserted at some point next year. We remain optimistic that this will solve his leaking problems.

We've heard back from the malpractice insurance company and they have agreed to pay all of Cooper's expenses to date. However, they don't want to pay for the future procedures so we're working through that now. I think they'll eventually come around since the errors were so obvious. Although I must admit that the language in the offer letter made me laugh. "in an effort to close this out quickly we offer $XXXXX.XX. However, this is not an admittance of fault...." Ha!

Thanks again to everyone here.

Lou


----------



## KathyL

Thank you for the update and I hope and pray the next surgery will help the problem. He seems to be such a happy boy and deserves everything that can be done. 

Happy New Year to you Cooper and your family.


----------



## lhowemt

I am so happy he has a wonderful home with you and your family, even with his problems. You have a big heart! But there is one big problem here, NOT ENOUGH PICTURES!!!! 

Best wishes on dealing with the insurance company, don't settle too soon. I bet it is like being in a car accident, where they want to get you to settle early and close the book on it, forfeiting all rights of claims after that. If you can talk to an attorney, that might help, as you likely have a case to have those medical bills paid for his entire life along with your personal costs of providing the additional care. I think you've mentioned that you are on this, so please forgive me if I am repeating myself, but I am very familiar with how these kinds of cases are attempted to be closed. When I was in my car accident I had NO idea how it all worked and was grateful for a friend who unfortunately did know.

Happy New Year to you and your wonderful family.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Happy New Year to you and Cooper!
What a sweet boy with a loving home!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I hope the upcoming surgery is successful, Cooper is one lucky boy to have such a loving family. 

Good to hear you're making progress with your claim. 

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## jennretz

Happy New Year to you as well! So glad to hear Cooper is continuing his recovery and hopeful his surgery helps. Please share more pictures. There can never be too many pictures!


----------



## first golden

Happy New Year to you and your family, I am glad to hear that Cooper is doing well..I hope his future surgery works...


----------



## bioteach

Happy New Year from Nugget. Cooper is one lucky little guy to have such a loving and understanding family. I have faith that the additional surgery will work! Someday his coat will be all grown back, no diaper, and you will wonder how you every got through all of this. Meanwhile, hugs and kisses from Phoenix.


----------



## murphy1

Glad to hear he's doing so well despite the problem. How lucky he is to be with you, many people would have gotten rid of him by now OR worse!
Happy Healthy New Year to your family and Cooper!


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper*

Hi all, a quick Cooper update and a few pics. Sorry they aren't the best, the sun was real bright when I took them.

Cooper is going to go for a check up at AMC on 1/20 and if he checks out OK he's going to have a hydraulic occluder inserted on 1/21. None of the medications are working at all and he leaks so much.

We pushed for the surgery a bit because of how much he's leaking. He's posturing to pee a lot less and I don't think he's feeling any pressure of urine build up in his bladder. It just drips out so steadily I don't think he has any clue.

Cooper's coat has been a little slower to grow back than I expected.  It's actually a good reminder about how lucky he is and how sick he was just a short time ago. 

Keep your fingers crossed for Cooper. I'll let everyone know how it goes.

Lou


----------



## SweetLou

*More pics*

I guess I need to do these one at a time.


----------



## SweetLou

*pic*

one more picture

Lou


----------



## mainegirl

You are such good doggy parents....I will be thinking of you on the 1/21. A coincidence: my dh is having kidneystone surgery that same day so you and coope will really be in my thoughts
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's just so cute! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Praying that Cooper does good on his checkup. 
He is so cute!!
You are such wonderful parents!


----------



## jennretz

Praying his surgery goes well. You can see what a happy boy he is! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

How amazing dogs are that they can just make the best of what they are dealt. I pray (or similar).that his surgery brings him some healing. What exactly is the surgery going to entail?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Hoping Cooper's check up goes well and his surgery helps. Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Praying for Cooper!


----------



## Kylie's Mom

Praying for Cooper. I truly hope the surgery is the answer to Cooper's leaking problem. He looks like such a happy boy, he probably thinks he is just fine, since is family is taking such good care of him.
Good Luck!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper continues to do great, we're eagerly looking forward to 1/21. 

I have to share a side note because it's related to the vet that did Cooper's surgery.

Our 10.5 yr old Bernese Mountain Dog (Rosie) started limping yesterday and walking with a stiff back right leg. She's the type of dog that never complains and she didn't indicate any pain, but was limping so we brought her in to our new vet.

Rosie has limped before, we actually brought her to our old vet twice for it. Each time, she tested positive for lyme and the vet told us that the limping was a symptom of lyme's disease and she'd get better. After a little while Rosie stopped limping.

When we brought Rosie in today, our new vet advised us she has TWO torn ACLs that have healed over over time. Rosie must have aggravated her right leg slipping on our deck in the cold weather (or something like that.) Unfortunately they've been this way for a while and at Rosie's age he doesn't recommend surgery. We've got some options to help her, but we can't believe it.

I know a torn ACL on a rear leg of a dog is different than on a human, but I feel so foolish that I never pushed for a more thorough examination when we brought her in. We accepted the lyme's disease diagnosis. Ugh!

You just never know.

Lou


----------



## Lennap

Lou -

You can't second guess the past - you are clearly one of the wonderful few who do the absolute best for your pups. I hope Rosie is able to rest her booboos and find relief.

Please keep us apprised of Cooper's progress and your whole crew - we've become invested in you guys!

Lenna & Remy


----------



## KathyL

He's so cute and happy. Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts that all goes well for Cooper.


----------



## SweetLou

Here's Rosie!


----------



## penparson

Pretty girl! Sounds like you've been through the wringer with your thankfully previous vet. Best wishes for Cooper and his surgery - he must have an amazing disposition. Both dogs are fortunate to have such a loving and supportive family.


----------



## Kylie's Mom

All I can say is wow! Poor Rosie! Sending love and prayers to your family. Keep us informed on what's happening with Cooper and Rosie. Thank goodness they have such a good family.


----------



## Doreens

Oh My I have read this story through. I truly am so sorry this happened to Cooper and your whole family. I commend you for being such a great family and being there all through this for Cooper. My heart goes out to you all.

I am so glad to hear that coooper is doing Great. And I will be sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for Coopers surgery. Sending lots of good thoughts for Rosie. You have 2 beautiful dogs. and wonderful owners.

I hope all goes well on your legal stuff with the vet. You deserve every penny you get for now and the future for Cooper. You fight it all the way !! . No one should have to go through this. Many hugs to Cooper and Rosie. All the way from Australia xx


----------



## Doreens

Rosie is Beautiful


----------



## lhowemt

She is adorable! I am so sorry to hear that, darn darn darn! But the past is that, now you know, and are moving on. You might consider adding this tidbit to your filing with the Board?


----------



## Ksdenton

Rosie is beautiful! How is her temperament in comparison to Cooper? I've always thought those dogs are so pretty with their tri-colors.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

*Rosie*



Ksdenton said:


> Rosie is beautiful! How is her temperament in comparison to Cooper? I've always thought those dogs are so pretty with their tri-colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 


Rosie is very calm. She's taken the mother role with Cooper. They spend a ton of time together. I think he knows she's older because he doesn't play rough with her like he does with our Beagle. Cooper doesn't bother her when she eats. They get along great.

Lou


----------



## SweetLou

lhowemt said:


> She is adorable! I am so sorry to hear that, darn darn darn! But the past is that, now you know, and are moving on. You might consider adding this tidbit to your filing with the Board?


 Excellent point. 

Lou


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Cooper and Rosie are just such lovely dogs! We'll be waiting for good news on Cooper's surgery and praying that Rosie is feeling pain free soon. Thank goodness for doggie parents like you that are willing to go the extra mile.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom

Rosie is beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Sorry to read about Rosie. She is beautiful. Glad her and Cooper get along and that he is not rough with her. I hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## SweetLou

5 more days until Cooper's surgery!

Lou


----------



## Tayla's Mom

SweetLou said:


> 5 more days until Cooper's surgery!
> 
> Lou


I pray for the surgeons, that they are skilled and successful. I also pray for you all.


----------



## Jingers mom

I too pray the god guides the surgeons as they operate on Cooper. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I pray and hope this upcoming surgery is the last one and it opens up whole new world for sweet Cooper and your family. 
Rosie is so sweet.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



Tayla's Mom said:


> I pray for the surgeons, that they are skilled and successful. I also pray for you all.


Praying for Cooper and for your family. Rosie is beautiful.
What date is the surgery?


----------



## SweetLou

On our way to AMC! I wonder if Cooper knows 

Lou


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for you. Wish sweet Cooper all the best today.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Good luck to you and Cooper. We're all pulling for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygoldengirl

I wish for a miracle!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> On our way to AMC! I wonder if Cooper knows
> 
> Lou


Praying for a miracle for Cooper-he and you sure deserve one!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Good luck to that handsome boy, Cooper.


----------



## Blondie

Prayers for Cooper.


----------



## ktkins7

Best of luck!


----------



## lhowemt

Good luck Cooper! Heal well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom

Good Luck, Cooper!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Praying for Cooper and his family!


----------



## SweetLou

Update, Cooper won't have the hydraulic occulder inserted this trip.

Cooper's kidney levels are great and all of his blood work came back perfect, but he has a very enlarged bladder (during the ultrasound) and they have concerns about why that is. He could have a new partial blockage or might need some medication to help the wall of the bladder. He's not able to drain his bladder fully on his own, so even when he does pee, it's only a little. Adding the occulder to him now could do more harm if he isn't able to drain his bladder.

So we wait again, he's under going a contrast study right now to figure out the next steps.

Lou


----------



## Lennap

So sorry to read that Cooper's road is still bumpy and windy - I hope and pray for the best possible outcome from this new bump. Don't let it get you down - one day at a time, one step at a time.

Hugs to all of you!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Update, Cooper won't have the hydraulic occulder inserted this trip.
> 
> Cooper's kidney levels are great and all of his blood work came back perfect, but he has a very enlarged bladder (during the ultrasound) and they have concerns about why that is. He could have a new partial blockage or might need some medication to help the wall of the bladder. He's not able to drain his bladder fully on his own, so even when he does pee, it's only a little. Adding the occulder to him now could do more harm if he isn't able to drain his bladder.
> 
> So we wait again, he's under going a contrast study right now to figure out the next steps.
> 
> Lou


One step at a time. When can Cooper come home?
Praying for Cooper and you.


----------



## lhowemt

Oh my Lou. I think your angel wings just got bigger. Praying for him, oh my the poor guy has been through the wringer, and you and your family right next to him. Ugh! Hang in there, we are all rotting for you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen519 said:


> One step at a time. When can Cooper come home?
> Praying for Cooper and you.


I would agree with Karen, one step at a time and sorry you have to wait again.
Sending good vibes and prayers for Cooper and a huge thank you to his family.


----------



## SweetLou

Another update, the contrast study came back perfectly clear, so they decided to operate after all. They felt Cooper is doing so well that the best next step was to go in and remove the urethral stent that they put in two months ago.

They just called and said Cooper did great. They said his urethra look better than they thought it would considering all he's been through. He's in recovery right now and he might not be leaking. I can't wait to find out.

Of course there's a chance he could block up again and we'll be racing him to the emergency room, but since we've done that about 10 times already, and we know what to look for, we're OK with that.

If he keeps leaking, he'll get the hydraulic occulder. If he blocks, he'll get the urethral stent back put back in.

If all goes well, Cooper will come home tomorrow night. Keep your fingers crossed!

Lou


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Another update, the contrast study came back perfectly clear, so they decided to operate after all. They felt Cooper is doing so well that the best next step was to go in and remove the urethral stent that they put in two months ago.
> 
> They just called and said Cooper did great. They said his urethra look better than they thought it would considering all he's been through. He's in recovery right now and he might not be leaking. I can't wait to find out.
> 
> Of course there's a chance he could block up again and we'll be racing him to the emergency room, but since we've done that about 10 times already, and we know what to look for, we're OK with that.
> 
> If he keeps leaking, he'll get the hydraulic occulder. If he blocks, he'll get the urethral stent back put back in.
> 
> If all goes well, Cooper will come home tomorrow night. Keep your fingers crossed!
> 
> Lou


Lou

So glad to read that Cooper is out of the surgery and he did great. Praying for a miracle! He has a wonderful Dad!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Lou, we have EVERYTHING crossed for you and Cooper.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Woot Woot Woot Woot! So happy to hear the good news, still praying for success! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

Praying that everything goes well and he gets to come home tomorrow


----------



## jennretz

Fingers crossed and sending big hugs and kisses to Cooper!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Wishing you all of the best. You have stood by your boy and his story gives me pause. I hope he has the best positive outcome. You guys are wonderful owners.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the update. Holding Cooper, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lennap

WOW that was a twist I didn't expect! Praying for Cooper and your whole family that this ordeal can finally be put behind you.

Everything is crossed!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*

All paws crossed for Cooper!
Praying for a miracle!


----------



## lhowemt

Hoping cooper is doing well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom

So glad Cooper did well with the surgery. Praying for a trouble free and complete recovery. Poor guy has been through a love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

Bad day today. Cooper won't pee. He hasn't peed since they took the stent out. :-(

They had to put a catheter in so his bladder will drain. Tomorrow morning Cooper will get another contrast study to determine what's going on. His urethra might be too damaged and it could have strictured again. If so, he'll need the stent permanently.

The bigger concern is that his bladder and urethra don't seem to be communicating. If so, the occulder won't ever do him any good. If he doesn't know to push the urine out they can't put the artificial sphincter on. There are some drugs we can try.

Worst case, and we're not here yet, is that his bladder and urethra will never work properly and he'll need a port and we're back with the syringe and draining his bladder regularly. I'm trying not to panic, but my wife is freaking out! 

Ugh!

Cooper has become a favorite at the hospital. He's so sweet, he doesn't deserve any of this. It bums me out so much.

Lou


----------



## Jingers mom

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear of more problems for your beautiful boy. I'll keep him in my prayers that this all works out well. You are in my prayers too for being wonderful parents to your boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD

Poor Cooper, I'm sorry things aren't going as hoped so far. He sounds like a real trooper and there's no doubt he has a wonderful family doing everything they can to help him.


----------



## KathyL

I just went through the past two days' posts and was so happy and just now saw the most recent post. I'm so sorry you are going through this roller coaster of events and emotions, but you never know and I continue to pray and hope he has better days ahead. He is just a beautiful happy boy.


----------



## Lennap

Oh gosh, not the update I was hoping for - but don't give up hope. These things sometimes take a little time to heal. Poor little guy he sounds so very special.

One step at a time - we are all praying for you and Cooper!


----------



## first golden

I will keep praying for Cooper, you and your family, Cooper sounds so special and you all have been so wonderful..Keep your sprits up


----------



## jennretz

Poor Cooper cannot catch a break! No fair!


----------



## lhowemt

Oh my heart breaks for you all. One day at a time, one step at a time. Big hugs to you and your wife.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Lou, I am so sorry, I was hoping that with this surgery sweet Cooper and your family would get over this nightmare. It is jus not fair to him, but he is lucky that has such a loving and caring family. Prayers continued.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Oh no! Such a good natured little boy as Cooper doesn't deserve all this. So thankful that you are there for him through all of this. We will continue to send good thoughts your way for healing and recovery. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Bad day today. Cooper won't pee. He hasn't peed since they took the stent out. :-(
> 
> They had to put a catheter in so his bladder will drain. Tomorrow morning Cooper will get another contrast study to determine what's going on. His urethra might be too damaged and it could have strictured again. If so, he'll need the stent permanently.
> 
> The bigger concern is that his bladder and urethra don't seem to be communicating. If so, the occulder won't ever do him any good. If he doesn't know to push the urine out they can't put the artificial sphincter on. There are some drugs we can try.
> 
> Worst case, and we're not here yet, is that his bladder and urethra will never work properly and he'll need a port and we're back with the syringe and draining his bladder regularly. I'm trying not to panic, but my wife is freaking out!
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> Cooper has become a favorite at the hospital. He's so sweet, he doesn't deserve any of this. It bums me out so much.
> 
> Lou


Sweet little Cooper-he doesn't deserve this. Praying everything will turn around for him and you. Hoping you weren't in the part of New Jersey hit by the snow!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending good thoughts that Cooper finds his way to wellness and you & your family can relax and enjoy him.


----------



## SweetLou

Hi all,

The catheter was taken out this morning with no issues, but the poor guy won't pee. He has a full bladder, but just won't go. Amazingly, he's not leaking today and the catheter went in easily, so they don't think he's blocked. They are going to try some new things today (medication), they think (possibly) his bladder and/or urethra are spasming and he can't release to pee.

Ugh!


----------



## lhowemt

I will send lots of healing thoughts today!!! Hopefully it is just something with the "pee" valve needing to figure out how to turn back on, and open with intention. Please please pee Cooper!


----------



## ZeppGold

Praying that something will work...


----------



## jennretz

fingers crossed - duke had a peeing issue a year ago (strong adverse reaction to prednisone) and drinking so much water he overinflated his bladder. We were worried his bladder and urethra weren't communicating. After confirming he did not have a blockage they put him on a Rx (for humans) that relaxed the muscles enabling him to pee. He got a little frozen after trying to pee and not being able to so that Rx helped his muscles relax so he could go. I know Cooper's situation is much more complicated and it's so scary when you're poor boy can't go, but hopefully (fingers crossed) he's able to get through this.


----------



## lhowemt

I will send lots of healing thoughts today!!! Hopefully it is just something with the "pee" valve needing to figure out how to turn back on, and open with intention. Please please pee Cooper!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I keep checking back to see how Cooper is doing, hoping and praying for that post that says "he can pee!" Fingers crossed over here.


----------



## SweetLou

jennretz said:


> fingers crossed - duke had a peeing issue a year ago (strong adverse reaction to prednisone) and drinking so much water he overinflated his bladder. We were worried his bladder and urethra weren't communicating. *After confirming he did not have a blockage they put him on a Rx (for humans) that relaxed the muscles enabling him to pee. He got a little frozen after trying to pee and not being able to so that Rx helped his muscles relax so he could go.* I know Cooper's situation is much more complicated and it's so scary when you're poor boy can't go, but hopefully (fingers crossed) he's able to get through this.


This is exactly what they are trying today. Hopefully it will help him.

Lou


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for everything you and sweet Cooper have been through. 

You have been amazing, so very heartwarming to see how much you love your boy and everything you've done for him. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Cooper. I pray the medication will solve the problem so Cooper and your family can enjoy life with your boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The catheter was taken out this morning with no issues, but the poor guy won't pee. He has a full bladder, but just won't go. Amazingly, he's not leaking today and the catheter went in easily, so they don't think he's blocked. They are going to try some new things today (medication), they think (possibly) his bladder and/or urethra are spasming and he can't release to pee.
> 
> Ugh!


Praying so hard for Cooper!! Praying the medication works!


----------



## ackmaui

Thoughts for Cooper... C'mon boy.. Pee!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom

Everyone has been thru so much... Wishing you all the best... Hope a good solution occurs...


----------



## SweetLou

No progress yet. He's going to have the contrast study in the am. He tried to pee a few hours ago, but nothing came out, so they are getting more concerned. Cooper can't catch a break.

Lou


----------



## Sally's Mom

Your family are great owners... I can not imagine going thru what you have gone thru...hope you can get to a solution that helps his problem...


----------



## Jennifer1

I hope something works soon. Poor Cooper. You guys are amazing dog owners!


----------



## KathyL

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Cooper and his family.


----------



## Jingers mom

Poor Cooper.... Poor you. This has to be hard on all of you. Maybe it takes the RX a little time to relax everything. Hopefully before morning Cooper will take a good healthy pee. Come on coop we're all routing for you. Prayers for Cooper heading his way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

SweetLou said:


> No progress yet. He's going to have the contrast study in the am. He tried to pee a few hours ago, but nothing came out, so they are getting more concerned. Cooper can't catch a break.
> 
> Lou


Hang in there....it's the ups and downs that are hard! Praying real hard for Cooper.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Lou- if I remember correctly with Duke we had to cath him a few times and it took the good part of a full day before he was able to start going again in small amounts.... Fingers crossed for Cooper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Poor little Cooper. Poor family. I'm holding all concerned in my thoughts and prayers. All of you deserve a happy outcome.

I recall my own abdominal surgery last spring and how long it took for bodily eliminations to occur normally. That gives me some hope that Cooper is still recovering from anesthesia and related issues.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## ChasingChase

Thinking of Cooper and your family. I really hope the medication helps him be able to pee, the poor baby. He's been through so much, it's amazing how happy he is even after all he's been through. If only we could follow in his footsteps! Thoughts and prayers are with you, please keep us updated! Cooper's lucky to have you guys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> No progress yet. He's going to have the contrast study in the am. He tried to pee a few hours ago, but nothing came out, so they are getting more concerned. Cooper can't catch a break.
> 
> Lou


Lou

Praying so hard for little Cooper!


----------



## lhowemt

Come on boy, PEEEEEE! PLEASE PEEEE! Meds, do their job, peeeee!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

We got the contrast study results. His urethra is blocked. The damaged area strictured after the stent was removed. They need to put the stent back in. They are going to try some new drugs to see if they can get him to be able to push from his bladder.

The reason he leaks so badly is he never empties his bladder. The diapers and leaking would be much more manageable if he emptied his bladder when he went out to pee.

If he shows he can pee, we might be able to do the hydraulic occulder in the future. If not, there's an option of a permanent port that we'd empty every 4-6 hours (forever), but we really don't know yet.

My wife is freaking out. We were both hopeful that we'd see an improvement in his situation. Ugh.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, that stinks. You guys really deserve a break.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

This whole situation is so heartbreaking. You guys are so incredible with what you have done and continue to do. My heart and prayers go out to you that something will work.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I am so sorry for this most recent setback. Sending healing prayers to you and your family.


----------



## murphy1

Sorry to hear about your boy, I hope things can be rectified to a manageable situation for you and him.


----------



## lhowemt

I am so so sorry Lou. I wish there was something I could do, or say, hopefully this little story helps.

I think for people dealing with special needs dogs, hearing about what they are going to need their entire life is MUCH worse than actually living with it. Every 4-6 hours, except hopefully he'll be able to make it through the night, as most dogs do. Somehow the day time will get worked out too, and your life will be full with this wonderful dog that you have bonded even stronger with because of his needs.

My brother and his wife got a lab pup 10 years ago. Before she was a year old they found out she had Muscular Myopathy, similar to MD in people. They vet told them how bad her life would be, and that most people would euthanize her. Well his wife wanted nothing to do that with, and they kept her. She was supposed to only live to be 4. She's now over 10. Yes she has had special needs but once they got used to them and got them to be part of their normal routine, they weren't incredibly onerous. Things are tougher now that she is 10, and having complications. But they wouldn't do anything different. They sure would have loved a healthy dog that could have gone biking with them, but they learned to love what they have. That was pretty huge for them. 

I sincerely hope that whatever you have to do to deal with Cooper will be similar, that the thought of the special care is much worse than the actual care. I find this to be the case with me too, regardless of the topic, the idea of what I'm going to have to deal with is so much worse than actually doing it. I am a worrier. I'll still pray for him and all of you. I have this bizarre feeling that something is going to work out. I can't shake it even with all of your bad news.


----------



## KathyL

Cooper is the first thing I thought of when I went to bed last night and again when I woke up this morning. He is one strong little fighter to have gone through all of this. I continue to hope and pray that things improve.


----------



## first golden

I too think of you all the time and continue to pray that something will start to work out for the positive..As a nurse, I also agree with Ihowemt, that a great deal of the time it is the thinking about the special care that is much more stressful then the actual care itself. I will continue to pray that things take a turn for the better (you and your family deserve that) and know that there are people all over rooting for the best outcome for Cooper and your family...


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



first golden said:


> I too think of you all the time and continue to pray that something will start to work out for the positive..As a nurse, I also agree with Ihowemt, that a great deal of the time it is the thinking about the special care that is much more stressful then the actual care itself. I will continue to pray that things take a turn for the better (you and your family deserve that) and know that there are people all over rooting for the best outcome for Cooper and your family...


We're all praying for Cooper and you!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is home after his surgeries. He's not happy to be wearing a cone again. :-(

They put a stent back in the urethra due to the stricture. They put in a thinner and shorter one than before. I'm being cautiously optomistic that this will allow him to have a better feel for things. He's also on medication to help his bladder.

The ride home was long due to NYC traffic, but his diaper was hardly wet and he peed a lot in our backyard. He peed 5 or 6 times. He kept stopping and starting, but he was peeing more of a steady stream. I don't know if he was stopping because I was chasing after him with a flashlight or something else. 

He's happy to be home and looks good. We've got our fingers crossed!

Lou


----------



## lhowemt

Woot Woot Woot!

Have you seen these cones?

http://m.petco.com/product/119138/C...teSearch&cm_mmc=CJ-_-CID-_-6146961-_-11030085


----------



## KathyL

I am sure he is happy to be back home. I think you just feel better when you are in your own home, your own bed so let's hope that works some magic. 

Get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm glad he's home. I hope his ability to go tonight is a sign of things to come!


----------



## murphy1

great news


----------



## GoldensGirl

Keeping peeing for us, sweet Cooper! You have people on at least three continents who so want you to be able to go normally.

Bless you, Lou...you and your wife...for giving Cooper a chance at a normal life. Like so many others, I hope and pray that healing has begun and that the situation will continue to improve for Cooper and your whole family.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Cooper is back home. Sorry that he had so many problems after surgery. Hopefully now that he is home there will be more improvement. I could just picture you chasing him with a flashlight...made me laugh. If that works for him to pee, keep it up!!


----------



## Tricia

Have been following this journey since the first. I just keep hoping for you all that there will be a satisfactory solution. You sure are great people. Cooper is so lucky.


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SandyK said:


> Glad to see Cooper is back home. Sorry that he had so many problems after surgery. Hopefully now that he is home there will be more improvement. I could just picture you chasing him with a flashlight...made me laugh. If that works for him to pee, keep it up!!


Praying for the miracle for Cooper!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper zonked at 10pm and I took him out this morning at 5am. He was wet, but not overflowing like before his latest surgery. He went outside and peed. He was hungry when he woke up and ate like a champ.

So far so good. Any improvement in his situation is a blessing.

Lou


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is home after his surgeries. He's not happy to be wearing a cone again. :-(
> 
> They put a stent back in the urethra due to the stricture. They put in a thinner and shorter one than before. I'm being cautiously optomistic that this will allow him to have a better feel for things. He's also on medication to help his bladder.
> 
> The ride home was long due to NYC traffic, but his diaper was hardly wet and he peed a lot in our backyard. He peed 5 or 6 times. He kept stopping and starting, but he was peeing more of a steady stream. I don't know if he was stopping because I was chasing after him with a flashlight or something else.
> 
> He's happy to be home and looks good. We've got our fingers crossed!
> 
> Lou


So glad that Cooper is home and I hope he keeps peeing and peeing!!


----------



## ZeppGold

Praying that things continue to improve.....


----------



## Lennap

So happy to read this!!!! Keep it up Cooper.


----------



## lhowemt

What a great way to start a day. Peeeeeeeing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

SweetLou said:


> Cooper is home after his surgeries. He's not happy to be wearing a cone again. :-(
> 
> They put a stent back in the urethra due to the stricture. They put in a thinner and shorter one than before. I'm being cautiously optomistic that this will allow him to have a better feel for things. He's also on medication to help his bladder.
> 
> The ride home was long due to NYC traffic, but his diaper was hardly wet and he peed a lot in our backyard. He peed 5 or 6 times. He kept stopping and starting, but he was peeing more of a steady stream. I don't know if he was stopping because I was chasing after him with a flashlight or something else.
> 
> He's happy to be home and looks good. We've got our fingers crossed!
> 
> Lou


Yeah!!!! I'm cautiously optimistic for Cooper...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*




SweetLou said:


> Cooper zonked at 10pm and I took him out this morning at 5am. He was wet, but not overflowing like before his latest surgery. He went outside and peed. He was hungry when he woke up and ate like a champ.
> 
> So far so good. Any improvement in his situation is a blessing.
> 
> Lou


I am so HAPPY that Cooper went potty AND ate this morning. 
It's wonderful to hear that!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Welcome home, Cooper! Thank you for keeping all of us posted - I know I check in a few times a day, hoping for good news. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*

Hoping you all had a beautiful evening and that Cooper is peeing!!


----------



## SweetLou

*melting snow!*

Cooper is melting snow!

He's peeing a stream and then pumping the rest. It seems like he's emptying his bladder. 

Progress!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Hallelujah! Keep up the stream Cooper!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ackmaui

Yay Cooper!!!!!?????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

That sounds promising!


----------



## Kylie's Mom

That sounds good, Cooper. Hope you are on the road to recovery.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is melting snow!
> 
> He's peeing a stream and then pumping the rest. It seems like he's emptying his bladder.
> 
> Progress!


I am so happy for Cooper and you. Keep melting that snow, boy!
Continuing the prayers!


----------



## lhowemt

Yippeeeeeee! I am so overjoyed for Cooper and your family. Even my DH sounded happy when I told him. 

What does this mean? I am confused by all of the treatments. He has a thinner stent in, to deal with the perforated urethra, right? But something had changed now, did his previous stent block his pee valve open, and now it can function? What a long tortuous road, let's hope it is just the start of some serious healing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Good boy, Cooper!! I am so happy for you all!


----------



## SweetLou

He has a thinner stent and is on medication to help the wall of his bladder so he can push, he wasn't draining his bladder before.

The two reasons this is so great are, one, his diapers are a lot more manageable and less wet, and two, he is a candidate for a hydraulic occulder (artificial sphincter) which could make his stop leaking completely.

If his bladder doesn't drain completely, if he only dribbles, the occulder can't help him.

We're cautiously optimistic!

Lou


----------



## Tennyson

I don't think I ever hoped for urine like I am for little Cooper.
What a little trooper Coop is.


----------



## penparson

Good boy, Cooper! And I bet your family won't even worry about the brown spots on the lawn.


----------



## jennretz

Way to go Cooper!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

That's great news. Hope things continue to improve.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for sweet Cooper, I believe it is beginning of happy ending. Hugs to Cooper!


----------



## first golden

Keep going Cooper. I was so happy to read about your progress....:dblthumb2:dblthumb2


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Keep on melting snow!


----------



## KathyL

Who would have thought reading that Cooper is peeing would be such an event! But it is and as you said, it's better than before so . . . You guys deserve nothing but the best. I never saw a dog look so good in diapers, but I did expect a fabric covered cone to match his little speedos


----------



## Jingers mom

YEA!!! Go Cooper. This sounds like a positive move in the right direction. Pee little boy, pee. You'll make mommy and daddy happy not to mention tons of people all over the world. Prayers continue for you sweet boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tricia

You are doing so well Cooper. Keep it up pleeese.


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> He has a thinner stent and is on medication to help the wall of his bladder so he can push, he wasn't draining his bladder before.
> 
> The two reasons this is so great are, one, his diapers are a lot more manageable and less wet, and two, he is a candidate for a hydraulic occulder (artificial sphincter) which could make his stop leaking completely.
> 
> If his bladder doesn't drain completely, if he only dribbles, the occulder can't help him.
> 
> We're cautiously optimistic!
> 
> Lou


Lou:

Thanks for explaining and I'll keep praying for Cooper's miracle!


----------



## lhowemt

Checking in wondering how Cooper is doing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

This made me so happy to see, you guys so deserve optimism, will keep praying for the very best!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme

Hoping for the very best outcome for Hooper.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry, I meant Cooper, not Hooper. Please excuse me, I didn't get any sleep last night.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

How is sweet Cooper doing?


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Just checking in on handsome Cooper!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom

Just checking in to see how Cooper is doing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Also checking in on Cooper.


----------



## murphy1

Update Please. How is he doing?


----------



## SweetLou

*update!*

Sorry for the lack of updates. The last week had been uneventful, which is great! Cooper is peeing great and leaking less. He is tolerating his medicine well. He has a check up on Thursday. 

Here are some pics from today.


----------



## SweetLou

*pic*

Here's another


----------



## rooroch

I am so happy to hear this news. He is lovely and looks a lot like Grit. Hopefully things will get back to normal for him and your fantastic family.


----------



## jennretz

Ahhhh.....sweet cooper


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Thank you for the update. He is just so cute and appears to be full of energy.


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*

Thanks so much for the wonderful update on Cooper! I am so happy to hear he is doing so well!! I was beginning to worry.
He looks wonderful!


----------



## first golden

Glad to hear he is doing better!!


----------



## KiwiD

Good to hear Cooper is doing well. What a sweet boy he is.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Yay! So glad to hear Cooper is doing well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

so happy to hear he's improving


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks for the update. Glad this last surgery seems like a step in the right direction


----------



## lhowemt

What a relief for you - uneventful, yay! That must be wonderful, just normal life. Congratulations.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

This news warms my heart! Keep up the great work, Cooper!


----------



## Kylie's Mom

So happy to hear Cooper is doing well.


----------



## ZeppGold

Thank you for the update. Hope things continue to get better


----------



## Lennap

I was at Animal Medical Center in NY today waiting for them to take some blood from Remy - and the doctor came out and told some people, who had also been waiting - that the tech would bring Cooper out in a minute so they could walk him and see how that went.

Of course I leapt to the conclusion that you guys were there! Needless to say I was wrong - it was a yellow lab named Cooper. He was adorable.

Would have been to run into you guys there.

Hope all is well.


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper continues to do well. He had his stitches taken out this weekend and all looked good. He's gained some serious weight over the last 60 days and is up to 69 lbs. He's gotten very strong!

He loves the snow and often wants to stay outside and play. He's really coming into his own! 

We go back to AMC in a couple of weeks to discuss next steps (Occulder?), more to come!

Lou


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper continues to do well. He had his stitches taken out this weekend and all looked good. He's gained some serious weight over the last 60 days and is up to 69 lbs. He's gotten very strong!
> 
> He loves the snow and often wants to stay outside and play. He's really coming into his own!
> 
> We go back to AMC in a couple of weeks to discuss next steps (Occulder?), more to come!
> 
> Lou


Praying for sweet Cooper-that sounds wonderful that he's gained weight and got his stitches out!


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank you for the update on your sweet boy, I hope things just keep getting better and better from here on out!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Like others I have been following this story from the beginning and I'm so glad that things seem to be going better. What a long road you have had and I home that from this point on it is a smooth road. Keep us posted as you have been doing. I really am amazed at the progress.


----------



## tikiandme

Thanks for the update. I hope Cooper continues to thrive.


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So glad that the news continues to be good on your dear Cooper! Here's hoping that trend continues now that you're headed in the right direction!


----------



## first golden

Thanks for the update, I am so happy to hear he has been improving and getting so strong!


----------



## jennretz

So glad to hear that sweet cooper continues to heal 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

SweetLou said:


> Cooper continues to do well. He had his stitches taken out this weekend and all looked good. He's gained some serious weight over the last 60 days and is up to 69 lbs. He's gotten very strong!
> 
> He loves the snow and often wants to stay outside and play. He's really coming into his own!
> 
> We go back to AMC in a couple of weeks to discuss next steps (Occulder?), more to come!
> 
> Lou


Thank you for bringing a very bright spot to my day. I hope and pray that Cooper continues to thrive under your loving care.


----------



## lhowemt

What a breath of fresh air. I am so happy for you, and clad to hear he is gaining weight and feeling good. He deserves it, so do you and your family.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Well, it sounds like I won't be able to call Cooper "little Cooper" much longer. I'm glad to hear that he has put on weight and gaining strength. What a joy for him to be able to play and enjoy the snow. Cooper's story really is inspiring thanks to his wonderful family.


----------



## SweetLou

I was snow blowing the driveway for the 5th time in two day and turned around to see this sight.  I guess I didn't realize the snow was piling up on the other side of the fence. 

The good boy could have jumped over, but didn't.

Lou


----------



## SweetLou

*pics!*

Here they are.


----------



## KathyL

Oh-oh. I think I know what you're talking about. I used to "shovel" all along the fenceline because it was only 4 ft to begin with and Harley could clear it, but thankfully never did. My neighbor used to snowblow his snow up against my fence and once Harley went after a rabbit and thank God the rabbit turned the other way because Harley just ran up the hill along the fence. 

Happy Valentine's Day Cooper!

Edit: Great pictures. Nothing like hills of snow and blue skies. Pretty but not fun to have to clear it. Cooper is really taking on an adult look -- he looks great.


----------



## SweetLou

I've got to learn how to rotate them when I post them.

Lou


----------



## Jennifer1

He is so beautiful!


----------



## SweetLou

*more*

Here are some pics


----------



## SweetLou

I'm pretty impressed he's not jumping over, but tomorrow I'll chop down the pile on the other side of the fence to be safe!


----------



## jennretz

I can never get too many pictures of Cooper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's a beautiful dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Cooper is one beautiful dog-love the pictures!


----------



## ZeppGold

He is beautiful! Thanks for the update


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Cooper is an amazing boy. I am sorry for all what was happened to him but glad that is getting better. He is a part of a great family, you guys are awesome!


----------



## jennretz

Just checking in to see how Cooper is doing. Hoping no news is good news! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom

How is Cooper doing? Hopefully he has continued to improve.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper update*

Hi all,

Cooper and I were at AMC today for a check up. He's doing well. He's growing so fast and will have his first birthday later this month.

They ran him through tests to make sure his kidneys were working properly and to ensure his stents are in the right place. He passed with flying colors.

Cooper continues to drip and dribble. The big question now is if he will be a candidate for the hydraulic occulder or not. He's been peeing steadily and the doctors are happy, but he needs to show that he can do so without the medication.

The Dr's decided to wean him off his meds (the ones he's been taking to help his bladder muscles.) We'll do that over the next week or so. If he shows he can drain his bladder on his own (without the meds) he'll be able to get the occulder and the dripping will stop. If he goes back to where he was before, we'll go back to the meds and he'll be in diapers for the rest of his life.

He's really turned into such a sweetheart. He's so loveable and just wants to be around people. He's still a crazy pup and chews and digs and does nutty things like other Goldens do! 

He's a bit of a celebrity at AMC. They all love him and are glad to see him. I can't say enough about this place. They've been so good to him.

Keep your fingers crossed. We're hoping Cooper gets the greatest birthday present ever. 

Lou


----------



## ZeppGold

Thanks for the update. I hope that everything works out. Hope he has a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Karen519

*Coopor*



SweetLou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Cooper and I were at AMC today for a check up. He's doing well. He's growing so fast and will have his first birthday later this month.
> 
> They ran him through tests to make sure his kidneys were working properly and to ensure his stents are in the right place. He passed with flying colors.
> 
> Cooper continues to drip and dribble. The big question now is if he will be a candidate for the hydraulic occulder or not. He's been peeing steadily and the doctors are happy, but he needs to show that he can do so without the medication.
> 
> The Dr's decided to wean him off his meds (the ones he's been taking to help his bladder muscles.) We'll do that over the next week or so. If he shows he can drain his bladder on his own (without the meds) he'll be able to get the occulder and the dripping will stop. If he goes back to where he was before, we'll go back to the meds and he'll be in diapers for the rest of his life.
> 
> He's really turned into such a sweetheart. He's so loveable and just wants to be around people. He's still a crazy pup and chews and digs and does nutty things like other Goldens do!
> 
> He's a bit of a celebrity at AMC. They all love him and are glad to see him. I can't say enough about this place. They've been so good to him.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed. We're hoping Cooper gets the greatest birthday present ever.
> 
> Lou


Thanks for the update on Cooper! Happy Birthday, sweet boy! Praying for the best birthday ever, that the dripping will stop without the meds!


----------



## KathyL

Thank you for updating us. I hope Cooper has a great birthday. Good luck with weaning him off his meds. We'll all be praying for him.


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for the update! Big hug to sweet Cooper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden

Thanks for the update, I am glad to hear he is doing well...I am hoping for the best birthday present ever!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hoping for the most well-deserved birthday present ever! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

fozziesmom said:


> Hoping for the most well-deserved birthday present ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too, hoping all that what happened goes in the past where it belongs.
Sweet Cooper deserves much, much better.


----------



## lhowemt

I am so glad he is doing well and pray the occluder works out for him.

Does he wear full on diapers or just a belly band with some sort of pad? We need more pictures of the sweet boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks for the update. I hope he does well weaning off of the meds


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for Cooper and Sweet Lou and Family!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Cooper is doing so well. I hope weaning off the meds works and Cooper will be able to get the greatest birthday present!!:crossfing


----------



## SweetLou

He's completely off his meds and he's doing great, he's able to drain his bladder when he pees and he's only dribbling in the diaper vs. a steady leak. 

It looks like the meds gave his bladder time to heal and it's doing ok on it's own. He needs to stay this way for another 7-10 days and then he can have the hydraulic occulder surgery.

So far so good!

Lou


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the update. You made my day!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Yay Cooper!!!! Keep up the great work! I am so happy for you guys...


----------



## tikiandme

Wonderful update! I'm very happy for Cooper.


----------



## penparson

So happy for all of you. Give your sweet boy a hug!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Cooper! I'm so glad he's doing well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

That is such great news! Yeah Cooper!


----------



## Ksdenton

Great news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Wow, what fantastic news for a wonderful boy and an equally wonderful family! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> He's completely off his meds and he's doing great, he's able to drain his bladder when he pees and he's only dribbling in the diaper vs. a steady leak.
> 
> It looks like the meds gave his bladder time to heal and it's doing ok on it's own. He needs to stay this way for another 7-10 days and then he can have the hydraulic occulder surgery.
> 
> So far so good!
> 
> Lou


Praying that Cooper gets his hydraulic occulder surgery!


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful news, so happy for you, your family, and Cooper. Wishing him a wonderful Birthday! He already has the greatest gift, his forever home!


----------



## lhowemt

Woot Woot for Cooper! That is so great, I so happy for you! Oh yeah this starts a tough day for me with inspiration!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetLou

*pics of Cooper*

Here are a couple of pictures

Lou


----------



## Sally's Mom

Wishing continued success and a wonderful future. Your family is a family of great dog owners.


----------



## KathyL

Oh Cooper, you are quite the looker! I love the way he wears his little diapers with such style. I am so happy that he is doing well. He sure is a little fighter.


----------



## Lennap

Such wonderful news, for such a wonderful loving golden ( the face says it all!). Crossing everything that you guys are almost at the end of this nightmare and all goes exactly as planned!


----------



## SandyK

So happy to read that Cooper is doing good off the meds!!! Hoping for continued success so he can continue to the next step!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Cooper is one gorgeous boy!
PRAYING for him!!


----------



## Jennifer1

He's so handsome. Thanks for the great update!


----------



## maizy's mom

Cooper is gorgeous!!! I am so happy he is doing so much better!


----------



## wjane

So glad to hear that Cooper is doing well - what a handsome boy!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper's surgery is scheduled for May 6th. He'll get his stents out (by his kidneys) and the hydraulic occulder put in. The doctors say he has an 82% chance for success. I guess sometimes these surgeries don't work, but I'll take these odds based on what we've been through. 

Hopefully the six weeks will go by fast. 

Lou


----------



## Jennifer1

Great news!


----------



## jennretz

Fingers crossed! Cooper deserves a break!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Those are good odds and I'll be wishing on stars and praying he does well. He's so young to have been through so much in such a short time. He's won a lot of hearts on this forum, that's for sure.


----------



## tikiandme

Great news! Hoping for a successful surgery. All the best to Cooper and his family. You've gone over and beyond for him. He is a very lucky boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prayers for a successful surgery for your Cooper, looking forward to your update.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper turns 1 today. Happy Birthday!*

It's been a crazy four months but I'm thankful Coop made it here and that he continues to improve each day. He'll have to wait until May for his biggest gift (hopefully his last surgery) but we'll spoil him today!

BTW I love these new Kong Stix toys. Cooper loves it and he hasn't been able to destroy it.


----------



## first golden

Happy Birthday Cooper!! I am glad to hear he is doing so well....


----------



## lhowemt

He sure is a sweet boy! Yay, his story makes me so happy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He sure is handsome!


----------



## GoldenMum

A very very Happy Birthday to Coop! Spoil that boy rotten, can't think of a pup who deserves it more than he does! Belly rubs, and ear scritches galore from NC!!!


----------



## penparson

Happy Birthday Cooper! You are one deserving dog and hope that you have the best of birthday parties.


----------



## tikiandme

Happy birthday, Cooper. I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## KathyL

Happy Birthday Cooper!! A special day for a very special boy. Remember to make a wish when you blow out your candle!!


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday Cooper! I'm so happy that you have a family that fought for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Happy birthday Cooper!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Happy Birthday to you, Cooper! You sure are adorable!


----------



## wjane

Happy Birthday handsome boy Cooper!


----------



## KiwiD

Wishing handsome Cooper a very Happy 1st Birthday! Hoping this year ahead only brings good things for your sweet boy.


----------



## Lennap

Singing the birthday song for sweet Cooper - this thread has been making me so happy lately - will keep everything crossed for many years of marvelousness for your boy!


----------



## SandyK

Happy Birthday Cooper!!! I hope you had a day filled with being spoiled...oh wait, that is everyday!!!:wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 1st Birthday sweet Cooper, you are the best! I hope too the best gift for Cooper is coming in May.


----------



## Jingers mom

Happy first Birthday Cooper! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Lennap said:


> Singing the birthday song for sweet Cooper - this thread has been making me so happy lately - will keep everything crossed for many years of marvelousness for your boy!


I have to agree!! There are so many sad stories out there, I look for this thread to brighten my day. It's just so wonderful to hear about all the progress that Cooper has made; and through it all he continues to be everything that is great about Goldens


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> It's been a crazy four months but I'm thankful Coop made it here and that he continues to improve each day. He'll have to wait until May for his biggest gift (hopefully his last surgery) but we'll spoil him today!
> 
> BTW I love these new Kong Stix toys. Cooper loves it and he hasn't been able to destroy it.


Hope you had an absolutely wonderful first birthday!! Love your Kong Stix toy!
Praying for you to be better every single day-your family loves you so much!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper continues to do well. He weighs 75 lbs now!

His hydraulic occulder surgery remains on target for Mat 7th. 

We're cautiously optimistic that this will solve his incontinence issues. 

Lou


----------



## ZeppGold

He looks great! Will be praying that everything goes well.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Cooper, you are just adorable! Hope that you are having a fantastic spring and I am keeping my fingers crossed for a successful surgery on the 7th!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper continues to do well. He weighs 75 lbs now!
> 
> His hydraulic occulder surgery remains on target for Mat 7th.
> 
> We're cautiously optimistic that this will solve his incontinence issues.
> 
> Lou


Cooper looks MAGNIFICIENT!! Praying for his surgery May 7th!! What a trooper and he has a wonderful FAMILY!!


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks for the update! I hope May 7 is a great day!


----------



## jennretz

Thank you for the update! Cooper looks as happy as can be and so styling with his diaper.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom

So happy to hear Cooper is doing well. Happy 1st Birthday, Cooper. Sending good wishes for a great result from his surgery in May.


----------



## mylissyk

He is a handsome boy, I'm glad he's doing well. I have a question though. How will the occulder affect his ability to go pee? I'm having a hard time understanding how putting a stricture on the urethea will allow him to pee normally.


----------



## SweetLou

mylissyk said:


> He is a handsome boy, I'm glad he's doing well. I have a question though. How will the occulder affect his ability to go pee? I'm having a hard time understanding how putting a stricture on the urethea will allow him to pee normally.


 Basically it will create an artificial seal at the base of his bladder. It will be tight enough to stop the leaking, but loose enough that he can push pee through it with his bladder muscles. This is why we spent the extra time to ensure he could pee a stream on his own w/o medication.

I guess they use occulders all the time with older dogs with incontinence.

Lou


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such a handsome boy! 

Thanks so much for the update. I'm sure you (and Cooper) will be glad to be done with his diapers. He is a lucky boy to have you on his side, fighting for him and loving him through this long nightmare.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy belated 1st Birthday to your beautiful Cooper. 

He looks great, my thoughts and prayers are with you for his surgery on the 7th.


----------



## AngieAvenue

What a handsome boy! 
Happy belated and hoping for good news on the medical front


----------



## first golden

He is so handsome!! I will be praying for a successful surgery on the 7th !! With all you have gone through I have an wonderful feeling about the outcome of the surgery...


----------



## SweetLou

*Wish Cooper good luck!*

I just dropped off Cooper at AMC. Today is his big day (hopefully.) He's getting the hydraulic occulder surgery today.

Of course unexpected things could happen or things could go wrong, but we're optimistic. The doctors and staff at AMC have been amazing and we're hoping for the best.

It's been a very long 6 months. Cooper is such a great dog, he deserves a break.

I'll post more as I get updates.

Lou


----------



## Jennifer1

Wishing Cooper all the best today with an uneventful surgery and an easy recovery.
Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Prayers for a great outcome.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> I just dropped off Cooper at AMC. Today is his big day (hopefully.) He's getting the hydraulic occulder surgery today.
> 
> Of course unexpected things could happen or things could go wrong, but we're optimistic. The doctors and staff at AMC have been amazing and we're hoping for the best.
> 
> It's been a very long 6 months. Cooper is such a great dog, he deserves a break.
> 
> 
> I'll post more as I get updates.
> 
> Lou


Praying so HARD for sweet Cooper-he sure does DESERVE A BREAK and you, too!


----------



## first golden

Will be thinking about him all day today and praying for a wonderful outcome!!


----------



## lhowemt

Wishing him well!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

Praying everything goes well and for a quick recovery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prayers Cooper's surgery goes well, wishing him a speedy recovery.

I too agree you both deserve a break.


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper made it out of surgery and is in recovery. Phew!

The surgery took longer than expected because he has so much scar tissue from his other surgeries. His doctor called his abdomen "abnormal" but luckily no new problems were found. His insides will never be normal.

Now we wait! The worse case scenario is he can't pee and they have to go back in and take the occulder out. I'll know more in the morning.

Lou


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending healing thoughts for Cooper! I hope everything turns out well for him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper made it out of surgery and is in recovery. Phew!
> 
> The surgery took longer than expected because he has so much scar tissue from his other surgeries. His doctor called his abdomen "abnormal" but luckily no new problems were found. His insides will never be normal.
> 
> Now we wait! The worse case scenario is he can't pee and they have to go back in and take the occulder out. I'll know more in the morning.
> 
> Lou



Praying very hard for sweet Cooper and you. So glad the surgery is over!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm glad surgery is over. I hope recovery goes smoothly, and I hope there is pee soon!


----------



## jennretz

Sending healing thoughts Cooper's way! Fingers crossed this works 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Thoughts and prayers that Cooper's days of diapers are behind him. He is so blessed to have you!


----------



## wjane

Prayers for dear Cooper.


----------



## murphy1

fingers crossed for you beautiful boy!


----------



## Kylie's Mom

Positive vibes and prayers sent for Cooper and his family.


----------



## KiwiD

Hoping for only good news for Cooper


----------



## SandyK

Positive thoughts for Cooper!! I hope this surgery will work and he can be diaper free!! Fingers crossed for a good outcome!!:crossfing Such a good boy with a great family taking care of him...you all deserve the best!!


----------



## KathyL

Sending positive thoughts and prayers that his surgery was a success.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Fingers crossed here, also. C'mon, Cooper, you can do it!


----------



## Karen519

*Paws crossed*

All paws crossed for Cooper!
Praying surgery was a success!


----------



## SweetLou

*Not leaking, but he hasn't peed yet!*

If a watched pot doesn't boil, a watched dog certainly doesn't pee!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*

Lou

Did they say when the expect he might pee?
Has he had enough to drink?


----------



## SweetLou

Any time now, the did a quick scan and his bladder was empty, they are giving him lots of fluids now. We wait!


----------



## SweetLou

PS. he had a catheter in last night, so it was expected for his bladder to be empty.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Come on Cooper, we know you can do it!


----------



## Jennifer1

Come on Cooper!


----------



## SweetLou

*He peed!*

Cooper's doctor just sent us this picture, he peed! He's not obstructed.

He's leaking a tiny, tiny bit. If after a month he's still leaking they can inflate the cuff of the occulder and stop it. 

Things are looking good! Great news for Cooper!

Lou


----------



## Jennifer1

Great news!! Cooper and your family deserve to catch a break!


----------



## jennretz

SweetLou said:


> Cooper's doctor just sent us this picture, he peed! He's not obstructed.
> 
> 
> 
> He's leaking a tiny, tiny bit. If after a month he's still leaking they can inflate the cuff of the occulder and stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> Things are looking good! Great news for Cooper!
> 
> 
> 
> Lou


Awesome news! Yeah Cooper!!!! 


A


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic update, way to go Cooper!


----------



## first golden

What terrific news!!! Who would every think that peeing would bring tears to my eyes!!!


----------



## ZeppGold

Great news. When will he get to come home?


----------



## tikiandme

Wonderful news! Handsome Cooper looks so happy in that picture. Thanks to you and your family for sticking by him and getting him the treatment he needed. I hope for only wonderful things for Cooper from now on.


----------



## SweetLou

I'll pick him up tonight.

Lou


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Yay Cooper! You go boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Woohooooo! Way to go, Cooper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Continued prayers for a full recover that is finally leak free.


----------



## murphy1

Happy for that handsome guy!


----------



## KathyL

first golden said:


> What terrific news!!! Who would every think that peeing would bring tears to my eyes!!!


 Another one here, I also teared up and also thought I can't believe a dog peeing would bring tears to my eyes. 

Cooper has quite the fan club on this forum. You need to plant a tree just for him! You are wonderful, amazing people. Thank you for all you have done for him.


----------



## Lennap

Yup I'm all teared up here - what a very fabulous update, thank you!!!!

I must say though - Cooper doesn't care if he leaks, wears a diaper or whatever - he just looks so darn pleased with that rawhide!!!! What a great boy!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Add me to the teary-eyed group! I am so happy!!! The first thing I looked for when I turned on my computer was the Cooper thread....and I was a bit apprehensive to click to the end of the thread to see if the surgery worked. So, I can only imagine how relieved you and your family must be with positive results after this latest procedure. Thank you for being a champion for Cooper, he is one lucky pup to be a part of your family. I will pray for continued healing and successful peeing!!


----------



## Tricia

Have followed this journey right through and feel so much joy that you have achieved this result. Hoping this is the start of a long and happy life without anymore problems.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper and Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper's doctor just sent us this picture, he peed! He's not obstructed.
> 
> He's leaking a tiny, tiny bit. If after a month he's still leaking they can inflate the cuff of the occulder and stop it.
> 
> Things are looking good! Great news for Cooper!
> 
> Lou


Cooper and Lou: I'm doing the HAPPY DANCE FOR both of you!!!:wavey::wave:


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing Cooper and his family a dribble free lifetime, you guys deserve a long, healthy, wonderful life together!


----------



## lhowemt

I am so happy I could pee too!!! Congrats, that is such great news.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

lhowemt said:


> I am so happy I could pee too!!! Congrats, that is such great news.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Now that's funny!:lol:


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is home and resting, the poor guy is beat. His stitches are pretty ugly, he's been cut in the same place a few times now, ugh. 

He was dry all night, got right up this morning and peed! Whew.

He doesn't have his appetite back yet, but we'll cut him some slack. I worked from home today to keep an eye on him. I think he just needs some rest.

He's not out of the woods, he needs to keep peeing and fight off any infections, but so far so good. 

Lou


----------



## ZeppGold

He has been through so much. I hope that this is it and he can rest, recover and have a wonderful, long life.


----------



## jennretz

SweetLou said:


> Cooper is home and resting, the poor guy is beat. His stitches are pretty ugly, he's been cut in the same place a few times now, ugh.
> 
> He was dry all night, got right up this morning and peed! Whew.
> 
> He doesn't have his appetite back yet, but we'll cut him some slack. I worked from home today to keep an eye on him. I think he just needs some rest.
> 
> He's not out of the woods, he needs to keep peeing and fight off any infections, but so far so good.
> 
> Lou




Lou- that is such wonderful news! Prayers for continued healing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Cooper!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom

I am so happy for Cooper. I'm glad the surgery went well and thrilled that he peed. Cooper is in my prayers for a full and complete recovery with no snags. 

He's a beautiful pup and looks so happy in the picture you posted



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden

I am so glad to read your latest post and that the news is so positive, I will keep you, Cooper and your family in my prayers for a speedy and uneventful recovery!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

I am SO GLAD that Cooper is home with you and will pray for continued peeing!!
:wavey::wavey::wave::wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You and Cooper have been through soooooooo much.

Cooper is very lucky to have you for his dad. 

Hope he continues do well without any complications, wishing him a very speedy recovery. 

He's got a lot of living to do.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so glad he's home and now he can rest and recover. Lots of prayers and good thoughts for the best result from all of this. Boy has he, and you, been through the ringer.


----------



## SandyK

Fantastic news!!!! I am so very happy for Cooper!!! Glad he is now home where he can continue to heal and most of all....pee!!!


----------



## SweetLou

*Poor guy!*

Cooper had a rough day, and is currently having a very uncomfortable afternoon. :-(

Cooper hasn't pooped since his surgery. I know it's not uncommon for a dog to not go for a couple of days after surgery, but since his surgery was Tuesday, it became a real issue today.

He tried to go, but nothing would come out. He was getting really stressed, panting, watering mouth, pacing around, etc.

I brought him to our vet, and sure enough, he's constipated. With all he has been through, this is actually a relief. Our vet could feel the rock hard poop and he's getting an enema as we speak. He should feel much better very soon!

He's peeing great, his incision is doing great, so we can live with this minor setback.

He's such a good patient. He lets the doctors touch him, etc and he never complains. He's such a happy guy I just want him to feel "normal." 


Lou


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm glad it's not more serious. You guys have been such a blessing to him. I know this has been an ordeal for you all. I admire you for sticking with it and I hope that you are nearing the end of the hard times.


----------



## KathyL

Oh poor Cooper, constipation sounds minor but you don't want him to exert much muscle pressure and cause a problem. I know you will be happy when the stitches are out and he's fine. It's spring and he needs to enjoy himself.


----------



## SweetLou

KathyL said:


> Oh poor Cooper, constipation sounds minor but you don't want him to exert much muscle pressure and cause a problem. I know you will be happy when the stitches are out and he's fine. It's spring and he needs to enjoy himself.


 Exactly, that's why I took him in to be sure. 

We have a pool, my kids are very curious to see how Cooper will take to it. Last year, as a young pup, he wasn't interested in the water. We'll see if things changed. Cooper deserves a summer of fun in the pool!

Lou


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope he's feeling much better.

If you get Cooper in the pool, hope you'll post pictures, love to see them.


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is back home and happy and hungry!

Poor guy, it must have been very uncomfortable. It took two enemas to clean him out.

Lou


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Poor Cooper! He was probably so uncomfortable! I'm so glad he's feeling better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Poor guy! Constipation is nothing to take lightly, ai am glad you got him in. Lots of extra pumpkin for a while, those pain meds can really stop ya up. 
I hope he has a "dry" summer and gets to enjoy his pool. And bed. And couch. And the kids beds....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is back home and happy and hungry!
> 
> Poor guy, it must have been very uncomfortable. It took two enemas to clean him out.
> 
> Lou


Poor Cooper-so glad they cleaned him out!! Did they give him anything to prevent the constipation from happening, again. I'm assuming the urinating is coming on a regular basis!


----------



## SweetLou

Karen519 said:


> Poor Cooper-so glad they cleaned him out!! Did they give him anything to prevent the constipation from happening, again. I'm assuming the urinating is coming on a regular basis!


 
We're going to see how he does and determine if a stool softener is needed.

Peeing has been great. He was a different dog last night. He obviously feels better. We had to keep him from doing too much. We need to protect those stitches!

Lou


----------



## Jennifer1

Poor Cooper.
I guess it's time to start praying for pee and poop for young Cooper!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> We're going to see how he does and determine if a stool softener is needed.
> 
> Peeing has been great. He was a different dog last night. He obviously feels better. We had to keep him from doing too much. We need to protect those stitches!
> 
> Lou


We are all grateful that Cooper is peeing up a storm and now I'm going to pray for softer poops!


----------



## first golden

I am so happy to hear he is on the mend...Hopefully you have now all turned a corner and only great things are to come!


----------



## GoldenMum

I hope you all have a wonderful pool season, so many would have given up on Cooper. God bless you guys!


----------



## Jingers mom

Poor Cooper... I had to take Jinger in because we thought she had a spine problem. After X-rays we found out she was constipated. Two enemas later she was fine. If I think she's having a problem I feed her pumpkin and some Metamucil. It helps. 

Hopefully Cooper won't have a problem again. It could be from the anesthesia and pain killers from his surgery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Hoping Cooper is 100% real soon so he can start enjoying life as a "normal" dog as you say. You still better spoil him for a long, long time for all he has been through!!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper had a great weekend. Much of it was spent making sure he didn't play too much and tear his stitches. We had a party at our house (my daughter's first communion) on Saturday and Cooper decided to show off a little. I didn't let him run around much, but when we walked him out back, he did something amazing. We have one of those big Rainbow playsets with stairs, a little house and a slide. There were kids playing on it and Cooper decided to go up the stairs and down the slide. The stairs are pretty steep, but he just went right up. I'll try and post a video of it at some point.

It was really funny, although I had to stop him due to his stitches. He just started doing it on his own. 

PS. Hardly any leaking!
Lou


----------



## ZeppGold

So happy for Cooper!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so happy he is doing so well.


----------



## first golden

Sounds like an amazing weekend! I am so happy for all of you! You deserve it!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper had a great weekend. Much of it was spent making sure he didn't play too much and tear his stitches. We had a party at our house (my daughter's first communion) on Saturday and Cooper decided to show off a little. I didn't let him run around much, but when we walked him out back, he did something amazing. We have one of those big Rainbow playsets with stairs, a little house and a slide. There were kids playing on it and Cooper decided to go up the stairs and down the slide. The stairs are pretty steep, but he just went right up. I'll try and post a video of it at some point.
> 
> 
> It was really funny, although I had to stop him due to his stitches. He just started doing it on his own.
> 
> PS. Hardly any leaking!
> Lou


So glad to hear there is hardly any leaking and that Cooper had a wonderful weekend! Sounds like Cooper will have to be supervised around the playset!!


----------



## jennretz

Wonderful to hear about Cooper's progress!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Cooper! I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## KathyL

He probably thought the party was for him! He really is amazing isn't he! I get the feeling that he will love the pool this summer.


----------



## SandyK

Glad you had a good weekend. Can't wait to see video of him on playset!!


----------



## Jingers mom

Can't wait to see the video. I'm so glad Cooper is doing so well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

What a cute image. He sounds like he would enjoy some agility. So so so happy for all of you and him. What a long and horrible road. May you reap the benefits of your patience, love, and selfless commitment to him. It brings tears to my eyes. Video!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Checking in on sweet Cooper!


----------



## penparson

So happy to hear that Cooper is finally able to enjoy being a dog! Hugs to your sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Checking in on sweet Cooper!


----------



## jennretz

Hope Cooper is continuing to make good progress!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great to hear Cooper is doing so well. 

Looking forward to seeing the video and your next update.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy for your sweet Cooper and your family. As others looking forward to watch the video of him playing.


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper got his stitches out yesterday, all is good! He's started a new thing where he keeps digging holes in my backyard, but it's hard to get mad at the guy. 

Amazingly, he's hardly leaking at all. The cuff of the occulder has not been inflated and there's hardly any drip. In fact he's sleeping next to me in my office right now and there's not a single drop. He's in the house without a diaper! 

Occasionally he's got a small spot at night, but I might even try a night without a diaper to see if there's anything.

Sorry I've been bad with pictures, but I may have some after this weekend. Now that the stiches are out, he's free to jump in the pool. LOL.

Lou


----------



## ang.suds

Yay Cooper!!! So happy for you guys! Would love to see him go down the rainbow slide


----------



## SweetLou

It's a beautiful day out so I shot a quick video of Cooper!

Cooper Slide - YouTube

Lou


----------



## Lennap

OMG that seriously made me laugh out loud! What a wonderful special boy you have and what a wonderful special family you are! I am so glad to read that things are finally right in Cooper's world.

Looking forward to many years of wonder, dripless updates! Will we get to meet Cooper at a NJ meet up?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, good job Cooper!

Glad to hear he's doing so well. 

Hope he gets a lot of swimming in over the weekend.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That was hysterical! He looks like he's having a great time! I'm so happy that his plumbing is working so well! Enjoy him-you all deserve it!


----------



## jennretz

That was wonderful to see!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds

Looooved the vid!! He's so cute! Total kid!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so happy for good news on the Cooper front!

I love the video-he looks like a dog that might enjoy agility!


----------



## first golden

What a great video and I am so happy to hear he is doing so well, no one deserves that more than you, your family and cooper!!


----------



## ggdenny

What a wonderful video! So happy to see your beautiful boy doing well.


----------



## penparson

Loved the video - as far as the digging goes, he's enjoying being a dog! So happy for him and your family.


----------



## SandyK

So very, very happy for you and for Cooper!!! Loved that video!! He can finally be a normal dog...thanks to you and your family for not giving up on him!!! I hope he likes the pool this weekend!!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Cooper is quite the talented pup! Glad to hear of his continued progress. Looking forward to hearing about his adventures in the pool this summer!!


----------



## lhowemt

What a happy, silly, and lucky boy. Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Did Cooper do any swimming? I hope you had a great weekend!!:wavey:


----------



## dborgers

SweetLou said:


> It's a beautiful day out so I shot a quick video of Cooper!
> 
> Cooper Slide - YouTube
> 
> Lou


That was great!! And how perfect he's free to jump in the pool now too. Wow, you've had a bad hand to deal with, but it made me smile to see where you are today. Here's to an excellent, super fun summer!!


----------



## SweetLou

*swimming*



SandyK said:


> Did Cooper do any swimming? I hope you had a great weekend!!:wavey:


Cooper shows no interest in the pool. He acts like a life guard and hangs out around the edges, chases down loose balls and will jump at water when he's splashed, but he doesn't want to jump in. 

When we're near a lake, he goes right in (and stays in), perhaps it's because it's an easy walk in and walk out. So we know he likes water, but he's not interested in the pool at this point. 

Lou


----------



## SandyK

He has plenty of time to like the pool...it will come one day!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Just caught up on Cooper. Wow, what an awesome thing to read of his recovery. The video is priceless. Loved it. So happy for your family that things are moving in a positive direction. You've been through so much. Cooper is an amazing dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

I love reading about how well Cooper is doing-God Bless him and you.
Praying he goes swimming soon!


----------



## SweetLou

I just dropped off Cooper at AMC. All is good. They are going in to remove the stents they placed when he was in kidney failure. It should be routine procedure. 

He's such a good patient. He's been to the animal hospital over 10 times, he handles it so well. We'll miss him tonight, but we're scheduled to pick him up tomorrow.

Cooper still leaks occasionally. His doctors want to give it more time before we inflate the cuff of the occulder. He's still healing and they don't want to create a blockage. He's so much better, we're fine being patient.

With this procedure the bill at AMC goes over $50K. Thank goodness for the malpractice insurance.


----------



## Lennap

Yeah I was wondering how massive your bills must be. While the initial reaction to AMC is that they are very expensive - a visit to a specialist is $175 - overall they are actually pretty reasonably priced. 

Your poor Cooper has been through the ringer - I cannot even remember how many surgeries he had in total! Knowing what I've spent with Remy - I'd say 50K really isn't as high as I had expected.

You just tell Cooper what I keep telling Remy - he needs to live a million gajillion years to amortize his medical costs - regardless of who is paying them! Good luck with the stent removal.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Wow, $50K in vet expenses! Sweet Cooper is worth every penny, of course! Thank you for the update and hoping all goes uneventfully with the stent removal.


----------



## SandyK

Hope all goes well with removing stents. I guess he just thinks he is at another sleep over with the vet. So very glad Cooper has you and you did not give up on him!! Does he get any extra money from the malpractice for pain and suffering....you know like a lifetime supply of treats or something!?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive vibes for Lou!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

I hope all went well and he will be happy to be home tonight!


----------



## lhowemt

Wishing sweet cooper well. Aren't these dogs just angels incarnate?

Thank goodness the insurance is coming through, I hope that part is going smooth. You have me thinking about our insurance max now.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Cooper. That poor pup has been through so much. When he comes home give him a kiss for me. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> I just dropped off Cooper at AMC. All is good. They are going in to remove the stents they placed when he was in kidney failure. It should be routine procedure.
> 
> He's such a good patient. He's been to the animal hospital over 10 times, he handles it so well. We'll miss him tonight, but we're scheduled to pick him up tomorrow.
> 
> Cooper still leaks occasionally. His doctors want to give it more time before we inflate the cuff of the occulder. He's still healing and they don't want to create a blockage. He's so much better, we're fine being patient.
> 
> With this procedure the bill at AMC goes over $50K. Thank goodness for the malpractice insurance.


So glad he's having the stents removed-Cooper and you have been through so much. Please let us know how he is!
OVER $50k? Hope you don't have to pay much of that!


----------



## SandyK

Hope Cooper is home and doing well!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Hope Cooper is home and doing well!


----------



## lhowemt

How is he doing?!?!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Also catching up on Cooper and hope the procedure to remove the stents went well and he is back home enjoying "his" slide!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Just checking in on Cooper!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Hope that you and Cooper have a wonderful Fourth!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I hope Cooper is doing well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in. Would love to hear an update.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper update*

Cooper is doing great. He's still leaking a little. After his last visit to AMC we decided to give him another month to heal before doing anything. The plan is to inflate the cuff of the occulder in August.

We submitted our official claim to Zurich (malpractice insurance company.) AMC has been very helpful. They did a big write up for us on what happened and outlined his future needs as well. The total claim is now over $90K. I'm feeling good that we'll be paid for the past expenses owed to us and AMC, but I'm not sure about the future expenses. If Zurich won't pay, we'll have to sue the vet and veterinary practice. That could take a long time, but we'll do it if needed.

We were up at the lake for the 4th. Cooper, who doesn't like the pool, loves the lake. He seems to like to walk in and have easy access to walk out. Here's a pic of him on the boat with a few of my kids. 

Lou


----------



## GoldenMum

That picture brings tears to my eyes, bless you guys for seeing Cooper through all this. He is just precious!


----------



## jennretz

I second what GoldenMum said. It's so great to see how healthy and happy he looks after everything he's been through  Thank you for sticking with him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad that Cooper is doing well!


----------



## first golden

What a way to celebrate the 4th!! I am so glad to hear he is doing well...I wish nothing but continued happiness for you, cooper and your family..with lots more celebrations!


----------



## KathyL

GoldenMum said it well. You stayed with him through thick and thin and looking at that picture -- well he is right where he belongs. You have a lovely family.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

It is so good to hear how well Cooper is doing! Wishing you all a very happy summer! (love the picture of Cooper with his human siblings!)


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Cooper is doing well. He sure does have a wonderful family!!! Love the picture, everyone looks like they are having a great time!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is doing great. He's still leaking a little. After his last visit to AMC we decided to give him another month to heal before doing anything. The plan is to inflate the cuff of the occulder in August.
> 
> We submitted our official claim to Zurich (malpractice insurance company.) AMC has been very helpful. They did a big write up for us on what happened and outlined his future needs as well. The total claim is now over $90K. I'm feeling good that we'll be paid for the past expenses owed to us and AMC, but I'm not sure about the future expenses. If Zurich won't pay, we'll have to sue the vet and veterinary practice. That could take a long time, but we'll do it if needed.
> 
> We were up at the lake for the 4th. Cooper, who doesn't like the pool, loves the lake. He seems to like to walk in and have easy access to walk out. Here's a pic of him on the boat with a few of my kids.
> 
> Lou


Lou

What an absolutely BEAUTIFUL pic of Cooper and your children. What a sweet boy. Don't know if Cooper has a dog life jacket on, but Outward Hound makes them. Our dogs use them in our pool.
http://www.myoutwardhound.com/life-preservers-for-dogs-dog-life-jackets.html


----------



## Jennifer1

Great picture! 
You guys are a great family to stick with him through all of this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture, nothing better than Goldens and their kids. 

Cooper looks really great. 
Enjoy the rest of the summer with him.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Checking for an update on Cooper!!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is doing great. We're going to go back to AMC in a couple of weeks to inflate the cuff on his occulder to stop the last of the dribbling. Sorry for the lack of posts, we've been having trouble with Cooper's big sister, our 11 yr old Bernese Mountain Dog. She's got the big C (two types in 4 different places.) She's got it so bad they wouldn't even try chemo and have given her 3 months, so that's taking up a lot of our time.


----------



## KathyL

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that. You've been through so much with Cooper these past months and now this. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is doing great. We're going to go back to AMC in a couple of weeks to inflate the cuff on his occulder to stop the last of the dribbling. Sorry for the lack of posts, we've been having trouble with Cooper's big sister, our 11 yr old Bernese Mountain Dog. She's got the big C (two types in 4 different places.) She's got it so bad they wouldn't even try chemo and have given her 3 months, so that's taking up a lot of our time.


Glad Cooper is doing well, but very sorry to hear about his big sister.
Let us know how they both are doing when you have time!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Im sorry about your BMD, but happy Cooper is doing well. Bitter sweet.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry to hear about Cooper's big sister-that's not fair! I'm so glad he is doing well, tho. You have enough on your plate.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden

Your family has had such a rough year and I am so sorry to hear about Coopers big sister, I will keep her in my prayers! However, I am happy to hear how well Cooper is doing..


----------



## mylissyk

Thank you for updating us on how things are going. I'm glad Cooper is doing well, he looks very happy with your kids. I am so sorry to hear about your girl, my gosh your family has just been beat up and dragged through too much. My best wishes that she can be comfortable and happy for a very long time.


----------



## jennretz

So happy to hear that Cooper is doing well and so sorry to hear about his sister.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Wow, you guys just can't catch a break. I'm so sorry to hear about your girl.
I'm also very happy to hear Cooper is doing so well.


----------



## Lennap

I am so sorry and sad to read about your Bernese Mountain Dog's illness. If it's one thing I've learned on this forum - treasure every moment, make it the best one ever. Build memories

HUGS


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry you are fighting cancer with your girl. I hope you enjoy all the time you have left with her. My thoughts and prayers are with you!! Good luck to Cooper when his cuff gets inflated.


----------



## Karen519

*SweetLou*

SweetLou

Checking in on your sweet girl-praying for her!


----------



## SweetLou

Rosie, our Berner, is doing great, she's on a steady dose of steroids and besides being more thirsty than normal, you can't even tell she's sick. Cooper and Rosie have gotten very close, so when the time comes it's going to be rough.

I don't know what to expect with Rosie, I guess when it happens, it will happen quick. She has cancer in her lungs, lymph nodes, liver and her abdomen. Again, she's acting fine, eating, moving around, and being very affectionate. She's 11 which is very good for a Berner, so we're cherishing the time we have left.

Cooper will go in later this month to have the cuff inflated and that should stop the last of the dripping.

Lou


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm happy to see that Rosie is doing well. I hope she has many good days ahead of her.
As always, please keep us updated.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Your family certainly has had a challenging year with your fur babies. I am saddened to hear of Rosie's diagnosis. Hugs to sweet Rosie and Cooper!


----------



## GoldenMum

I wish you many memory making days with Rosie, living in the moment and enjoying every ounce she has left to give. Glad that Cooper continues to shine, and will be looking for an inflation update! Hugs to sweet Rosie and Cooper....


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie and Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Rosie, our Berner, is doing great, she's on a steady dose of steroids and besides being more thirsty than normal, you can't even tell she's sick. Cooper and Rosie have gotten very close, so when the time comes it's going to be rough.
> 
> I don't know what to expect with Rosie, I guess when it happens, it will happen quick. She has cancer in her lungs, lymph nodes, liver and her abdomen. Again, she's acting fine, eating, moving around, and being very affectionate. She's 11 which is very good for a Berner, so we're cherishing the time we have left.
> 
> Cooper will go in later this month to have the cuff inflated and that should stop the last of the dripping.
> 
> Lou


Praying for Rosie and Cooper.:wave::wave:


----------



## lhowemt

Best wishes for rosie and a scritch on the cheek for Cooper


----------



## SweetLou

I just dropped off Cooper to have his occulder inflated. Hopefully this is it!

Lou

Ps. Rosie is hanging in there.


----------



## KathyL

I hope all goes well for Cooper and Rosie continues to continue. Will say a prayer for both of them this evening.


----------



## Jennifer1

So happy to hear Rosie is hanging in there!

Good luck to Cooper, keep us posted.


----------



## first golden

Thinking nothing but good thoughts! I am hoping everything turns out great!!


----------



## jennretz

Sending big hugs Coopers way!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Sending happy thoughts and well wishes to Cooper and Rosie!


----------



## lhowemt

Al right Cooper! I hope he comes out bone dry. Glad to hear about Rosie too, I think your family needs some easy times for a while.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Prayers for Cooper and Rosie....


----------



## Karen519

*Prayers*



SweetLou said:


> I just dropped off Cooper to have his occulder inflated. Hopefully this is it!
> 
> Lou
> 
> Ps. Rosie is hanging in there.


Praying for both Cooper and Rosie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Cooper and Rosie. Hope it is going to be over for Cooper very soon, he deserves all the best.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper and Rosie*

Checking in on Cooper and Rosie!


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending you nothing but good thoughts for your pups!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is home, he's not dribbling and he just took a leak in the yard! 

So far so good!

Lou


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Cooper! Keep it up, you handsome fella!


----------



## jennretz

I've never been more excited to hear that a dog is peeing in the yard!!! LOL


----------



## first golden

How wonderful, I never thought I would be so happy about a dog peeing!! I am so happy for you, cooper and your whole family.... I will keep Rosie in my prayers that she continues to do welll


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Yay for Cooper!


----------



## SandyK

Very glad Cooper is home and doing well!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

So HAPPY to hear that Cooper is home and is not dribbling and that he went in the backyard! You have done so much for this sweet boy! :wavey:

Praying for sweet Rosie!


----------



## SweetLou

Bad day. Back at AMC. Cooper isn't doing well. Sluggish,won't eat,104 fever and high white cell count. He might have an infection. Ugh!


----------



## Jennifer1

Oh no. Poor Cooper. I hope he feels better soon


----------



## lhowemt

So sorry! Heal well sweet boy


----------



## first golden

Thinking good thoughts! Be well Cooper!


----------



## Lennap

Oh my gosh the highs and the lows - I started a few pages back to get caught up and was so excited by the no leaking and peeing in the yard, and then I got to his possibly having an infection!

PRAYING!


----------



## murphy1

cooper has been thru so much......prayer for him and you!


----------



## SandyK

Oh no!! Poor Cooper...I hope everything is going to be ok. Positive thoughts heading your way!!!


----------



## mylissyk

I was so excited that this would be end of his ordeal. Definitely sending lots of good thoughts!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor guy! Hopefully it will clear up quick.


----------



## jennretz

Hope Cooper's infection clears up soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to hear about Cooper, hope he is feeling better very soon. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Cooper.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Bad day. Back at AMC. Cooper isn't doing well. Sluggish,won't eat,104 fever and high white cell count. He might have an infection. Ugh!


Praying for Cooper!!


----------



## Karen519

*Please pray for cooper*

*Please see my post above and light a candle for sweet Cooper!!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Candle lit!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Candles for Cooper!


----------



## KathyL

Candle lit and prayer said for Cooper.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Candle lit! 

Prayers for a quick recovery, Sweet Cooper!


----------



## jennretz

Any update on Cooper?


----------



## SweetLou

Looks like an uninary infection,a bigger deal for him due to the occulder. 

He's starting to respond to the meds. I hope he can come home tomorrow. 

Lou


----------



## KathyL

Oh, poor Cooper. I'm glad he is beginning to respond and continues to get his strength back.


----------



## lhowemt

Whew! What a tough boy


----------



## GoldenMum

That Cooper is quite the fighter, praying he gets to come home quickly...


----------



## jennretz

Poor Cooper cannot catch a break! He deserves to just be healthy and happy from here on out! No more infections!!! Give him a big hug from Chicago!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Looks like an uninary infection,a bigger deal for him due to the occulder.
> 
> He's starting to respond to the meds. I hope he can come home tomorrow.
> 
> Lou


Glad to hear that Cooper is responding to the meds and praying hard he can come home.


----------



## KathyL

Thinking of Cooper this morning and hoping he is well enough to come home today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the update, great to hear Cooper is responding to the medication.
Hope he's back home soon with you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Light a Candle*

Please light a candle for Cooper!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## SweetLou

Coop isn't doing well. He's developed a cough and just isn't recovering. Ugh. He can't catch a break. 

He'll need to stay over another night at AMC. At least he is at the best pace to deal with things. 

More tests today. I hope there isn't a new big issue. 

Lou


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor guy! Sending healing vibes to Cooper..


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Coop isn't doing well. He's developed a cough and just isn't recovering. Ugh. He can't catch a break.
> 
> He'll need to stay over another night at AMC. At least he is at the best pace to deal with things.
> 
> More tests today. I hope there isn't a new big issue.
> 
> Lou


Oh no, poor Cooper. It just isn't fair. Praying for him!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Prayers and healing thoughts being sent to Cooper.


----------



## jennretz

Prayers for Cooper...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Praying for sweet Cooper!


----------



## Jennifer1

Oh poor Cooper. I hope he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## Lennap

I am so sorry to read this, I'll add my prayers to support poor Cooper.


----------



## GoldenMum

Seems like Coop just can't catch a break, praying he'll be home soon. This boy is such a fighter, keep fighting boy!


----------



## murphy1

Another prayer for Cooper....


----------



## SandyK

Was hoping to see Cooper was home with you. Sorry he has had another set back. Positive thoughts and prayers!!! He is a fighter and I hope to see some good news real soon!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

[/B]


Karen519 said:


> Oh no, poor Cooper. It just isn't fair. Praying for him!


*Praying very hard for sweet Cooper!!

I lit a candle for Cooper, please LIGHT A CANDLE!!
Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper had a good night and is starting to perk up. The plan is for him to come home this evening. His fever is gone, his white blood cell count is returning to close to normal and the extra tests didn't revel anything. The root cause of everything seems to be an infection that somehow came on as a result of the surgery to inflate the occulder.

My kids are anxious to see him. Hopefully I can grab him after work!

Lou


----------



## ZeppGold

That's good news. Will keep praying for Cooper.


----------



## jennretz

Yeah Cooper! He is such a fighter!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper had a good night and is starting to perk up. The plan is for him to come home this evening. His fever is gone, his white blood cell count is returning to close to normal and the extra tests didn't revel anything. The root cause of everything seems to be an infection that somehow came on as a result of the surgery to inflate the occulder.
> 
> My kids are anxious to see him. Hopefully I can grab him after work!
> 
> Lou


Yeah, Cooper!!! Please keep us updated Lou!
I've been praying very hard-thank you, God!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great news, hope Cooper continues to do well. 

I know he will be happy to be back home with his family.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so glad Cooper is improving. I hope he comes home to you today.


----------



## lhowemt

Once again disaster averted. Super cooper, I am so happy to hear the news.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I am so relieved that Cooper is doing well. Cooper will be so happy to come home to his family. Here's to his continued recovery!


----------



## murphy1

Great news for Cooper and his family!


----------



## Jingers mom

I just caught up on Cooper. Poor guy can't get a break. I'm so glad he's feeling a bit better and hopefully will continue to improve and have no more problems. Cooper is in my prayers as are you. This has got to be just horrible for you and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great news, hope Cooper continues to do well.
> 
> I know he will be happy to be back home with his family.


Checking in on Cooper-hope he can come home today and be with his loving family!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Oh poor Cooper. 
I do like the name Super Cooper for him though. He's been through so much for a young pup. I pray he heals and it will be the end of hospital stays for him. I also pray for your family to continue the strength to fight for him. You've done amazing things by never giving up.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Praying Cooper can come home today and will be completely well.
You all deserve only the best!!


----------



## KathyL

lhowemt said:


> Once again disaster averted. Super cooper, I am so happy to hear the news.


 Super Cooper fits him perfectly!

Get well little guy. Little you do know how many people love you.


----------



## SweetLou

At AMC now picking him up. Our kids are very excited for him to come home. 

Lou


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> At AMC now picking him up. Our kids are very excited for him to come home.
> 
> Lou


Lou

Thank God!!! Welcome home, Cooper!!!
Way to go, Super Cooper!!


----------



## Lennap

SweetLou said:


> At AMC now picking him up. Our kids are very excited for him to come home.
> 
> Lou


I am sure your kids are over the moon, I'm excited for him to come home too!


----------



## jennretz

So happy that Cooper is able to come home! He is a well loved pup even from people he's never met


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is home, everyone is happy, but he's leaking quite a bit, don't know if it is from being on an IV and being super hydrated. We may need to go back and get the occulder inflated some more. But we'll worry about that later. He's clearly very happy to be home with his family.

Lou


----------



## first golden

I am so glad he is home! Keeping my fingers crossed that the leaking is a temporary set back! I am sure he is as happy to be home as you are to have him home!


----------



## SandyK

So very glad Cooper is home!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is home, everyone is happy, but he's leaking quite a bit, don't know if it is from being on an IV and being super hydrated. We may need to go back and get the occulder inflated some more. But we'll worry about that later. He's clearly very happy to be home with his family.
> 
> Lou


Lou

Doing the Happy Dance for Cooper that he is home with his loving family!
Wouldn't be surprised that what they gave him in the hospital is making him leak, and hopefully it will stop soon. I Thank God Cooper is home with you!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Hoping Cooper has stopped leaking and that you are all home, relaxing and enjoying!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I hope that Cooper is doing ok. Big hugs to Cooper and Rosie!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper and Rosie*

Praying all is well with Cooper and Rosie!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*

Hoping all is well!

Kisses to Cooper and Rosie!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper will likely go back in to have his occulder inflated more next week. He's still leaking. Rosie is hanging in there and doing great.

Lou


----------



## jennretz

How is Cooper's infection?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper will likely go back in to have his occulder inflated more next week. He's still leaking. Rosie is hanging in there and doing great.
> 
> Lou


Hope it's an easy procedure to have his occulder inflated more.
As Jenn asked, is his infection all gone?
Glad to hear that Cooper and Rosie are doing good otherwise.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Checking in on Cooper and Rosie!


----------



## SweetLou

It was a urinary track infection, the tests just came back. Just our luck, the antibiotics he has been on don't treat the type of bacteria he has/had. We have to start a new 6 week ($189) round of a different medicine. Cooper has been acting fine.

Rosie doesn't even look sick. She's still hungry all the time, but that's it. When the time comes it will be so hard.

Lou


----------



## jennretz

Get better soon Cooper and prayers for Rosie!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Hugs to Cooper and Rosie! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> It was a urinary track infection, the tests just came back. Just our luck, the antibiotics he has been on don't treat the type of bacteria he has/had. We have to start a new 6 week ($189) round of a different medicine. Cooper has been acting fine.
> 
> Rosie doesn't even look sick. She's still hungry all the time, but that's it. When the time comes it will be so hard.
> 
> Lou


Lou

You are a saint-a "Poor" one! Cooper loves you for it, I'm sure. Glad to hear that Cooper and Rosie are doing fine!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm glad it was "just" a UTI. Does that explain his leaking as well?
I hope he feels better soon. I hope for many more good days for Rosie!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper and Rosie*

Checking in on Cooper and Rosie-praying!


----------



## SandyK

Hope the new antibiotics help Cooper. Glad Rosie is still eating and enjoying life. One day at a time.


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper's new antibiotics worked and he's back to normal. Phew.

The downside is they won't inflate the occulder again until they are sure the infection is gone for good. They want to wait 6 weeks. Ugh.

Lou


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm glad Cooper is back to normal. You guys can't catch a break..another 6 weeks? Man that stinks...


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so happy the antibiotics worked!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper's new antibiotics worked and he's back to normal. Phew.
> 
> The downside is they won't inflate the occulder again until they are sure the infection is gone for good. They want to wait 6 weeks. Ugh.
> 
> Lou


Hope everything goes easier for Cooper for the next time. So glad the antibiotics are working.


----------



## lhowemt

Sometimes you just can't catch a break. Or maybe you did and that it is that sweet Cooper is still with you and loving up on Rosie. Hugs to both those pups.


----------



## SandyK

Glad antibiotics worked!!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is doing well, he'll go in for a double check on the infection next week. If it's gone for good, we'll be able to schedule having his occulder inflated some more. We remain optimistic! Rosie is doing great too!

Zurich (the malpractice insurance company) is still giving us a hard time, with the recent complications the claim is now $103K!!! Thank goodness AMC has been understanding and has not asked for payment. It makes me nervous, but we're pushing for a resolution.


----------



## SweetLou

PS. I can't believe Cooper's story has over 40,000 views, wow!!!


----------



## Lennap

SweetLou said:


> Cooper is doing well, he'll go in for a double check on the infection next week. If it's gone for good, we'll be able to schedule having his occulder inflated some more. We remain optimistic! Rosie is doing great too!
> 
> Zurich (the malpractice insurance company) is still giving us a hard time, with the recent complications the claim is now $103K!!! Thank goodness AMC has been understanding and has not asked for payment. It makes me nervous, but we're pushing for a resolution.


 Thank G-d for small favors! You've given your blood, sweat and tears to ride this emotional roller coaster for your boy - the very least they can do is freaking pay the bills!



SweetLou said:


> PS. I can't believe Cooper's story has over 40,000 views, wow!!!


 That is because we care! We are riding that roller coaster right with you - and I for one am very grateful that right now things are good!


----------



## jennretz

So happy to hear that Cooper is mending and fingers crossed his next procedure does not have any complications.


----------



## SandyK

Happy to see Rosie and Cooper are doing well!!!!


----------



## rooroch

Good news for both dogs. Is there a way to force Zurich to pay up?


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is doing well, he'll go in for a double check on the infection next week. If it's gone for good, we'll be able to schedule having his occulder inflated some more. We remain optimistic! Rosie is doing great too!
> 
> Zurich (the malpractice insurance company) is still giving us a hard time, with the recent complications the claim is now $103K!!! Thank goodness AMC has been understanding and has not asked for payment. It makes me nervous, but we're pushing for a resolution.


Sweet Lou

Thank God Cooper and Rosie are doing great!!!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I am so happy to hear that Cooper and Rosie are doing well!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper and Rosie*

Checking in on Cooper and Rosie!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is doing well. His infection seems long gone, but he needs to have that confirmed before he can have his occulder inflated some more. He's getting that test tomorrow. Of course, nothing is easy, his urine culture needs to be via needle (into his bladder) vs. the "free catch" option. He needs to be sedated, and they have to be careful to go around his occulder. Nothing is easy for this poor guy. If he tests clear, we'll get his occulder inflated again. He needs it, he's still leaking.

Outside of that, he's great. He's got such a wonderful personality and he loves playing with the kids.

Rosie is doing well. She continues to respond well to the steroids and has shown no negative effects. They gave her 1-3 more months and October is month 3 so we're feeling optomistic that she can continue to hang in there. She is doing so well it's still difficult for my kids to think she's so sick (cancer in 4 places.) When the time comes it will be very hard, but we're not thinking about that now!

Lou


----------



## GoldenMum

Great update, continued thoughts and prayers for you and your kids (both 2 and 4 leg ones)!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is doing well. His infection seems long gone, but he needs to have that confirmed before he can have his occulder inflated some more. He's getting that test tomorrow. Of course, nothing is easy, his urine culture needs to be via needle (into his bladder) vs. the "free catch" option. He needs to be sedated, and they have to be careful to go around his occulder. Nothing is easy for this poor guy. If he tests clear, we'll get his occulder inflated again. He needs it, he's still leaking.
> 
> Outside of that, he's great. He's got such a wonderful personality and he loves playing with the kids.
> 
> Rosie is doing well. She continues to respond well to the steroids and has shown no negative effects. They gave her 1-3 more months and October is month 3 so we're feeling optomistic that she can continue to hang in there. She is doing so well it's still difficult for my kids to think she's so sick (cancer in 4 places.) When the time comes it will be very hard, but we're not thinking about that now!
> 
> Lou


Lou

Thanks for the update on Cooper and Rosie. You are right, sweet Cooper needs a breaks-nothing is easy for him. Praying Thursday brings good news.
Good to hear that Rosie is still holding her own.


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you and continued prayers for Cooper and Rosie.


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for the update!! Glad things are good!! Thoughts and prayers continue for all of you!!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper and Rosie are doing great. Cooper just tested clear and no longer has an infection, so we'll schedule him to have his occulder inflated more.

Rosie just entered her "4th" month after getting 3 months to live (Yeah baby!) and is doing well. She's starting to show some signs of stress "more panting, less desire to move around" but so far so good. In my heart I know it's not much longer though. She loves the fall and has been very energetic while outside. I think the colder weather helps her.


----------



## jennretz

SweetLou said:


> Cooper and Rosie are doing great. Cooper just tested clear and no longer has an infection, so we'll schedule him to have his occulder inflated more.
> 
> Rosie just entered her "4th" month after getting 3 months to live (Yeah baby!) and is doing well. She's starting to show some signs of stress "more panting, less desire to move around" but so far so good. In my heart I know it's not much longer though. She loves the fall and has been very energetic while outside. I think the colder weather helps her.



Thanks for the update! Continued prayers for Rosie and Cooper. So glad they've both been holding their own,


----------



## Martin

What is an occulder?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear Rosie and Cooper are doing well, great to hear Cooper's infection has cleared up. He's such a trooper, you and your family are incredible.

I'm so sorry for Rosie's diagnosis, prayers you have many more days to spend with her.

I hope you're able to get your claim resolved soon.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Glad to hear that all is well with Rosie and Cooper!


----------



## SandyK

Makes me happy to see good updates for Rosie and Cooper!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper and Rosie are doing great. Cooper just tested clear and no longer has an infection, so we'll schedule him to have his occulder inflated more.
> 
> Rosie just entered her "4th" month after getting 3 months to live (Yeah baby!) and is doing well. She's starting to show some signs of stress "more panting, less desire to move around" but so far so good. In my heart I know it's not much longer though. She loves the fall and has been very energetic while outside. I think the colder weather helps her.


So glad to hear that sweet Cooper is doing well and so sorry Rosie is slowing down. Hope that she will be able to enjoy fall!!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so glad that Cooper is doing so well. I'm sorry Rosie seems to be slowing down. I hope she has a great Fall to enjoy!
You are still in my thoughts. This family deserves the owner of the decade award!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper's appointment is 10/29!



Lou


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'll be thinking of Cooper and your family. Prayers his surgery goes well.

How's Rosie doing?


----------



## SweetLou

*My buddy Cooper*

Rosie is hanging in there. It's been a good week.

Here's a pic of Cooper.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear Rosie has had a good week, wishing you many days to come with your sweet girl.

Great picture of Cooper, he's a very special and handsome boy.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Cooper sure is handsome! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Lennap

Wow Cooper sure has grown to be a handsome boy, despite all he's been through. Will be praying for you guys on the 29th - enough is enough already, you guys sure do deserve something to go smoothly!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Cooper is so handsome! Sending positive vibes for the 29th.. I'm glad that Rosie is still hanging in there.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper and Rosie*

The picture of Cooper is just wonderful!

Will be praying for Cooper on Oct. 29th.

Glad Rosie is hanging in there!


----------



## GoldenMum

Cooper has grown into such a beautiful boy! We'll have a paws, finger, and toes crossed here on the 29th! Belly rubs to Rosie and Cooper!


----------



## jennretz

Sending good vibes Coopers way this week ....


----------



## first golden

Nothing but good thoughts this week, and praying everything goes as planned!! Cooper, you and your family deserve that!! I hope Rosie continues to do well....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Fingers and paws crossed here!


----------



## SweetLou

*He's home*

Cooper is home and doing well. He had his occulder inflated and everything else checked out fine. I think he's getting tired of surgery and going under, it sure does wear him out, he was anxious to get home.

He peed, so we passed the first step, he was leaking some after going, but it seemed to stop, he's going to need how to push with the inflated occulder so he can completely drain his bladder. 

He's tired and resting. Hopefully tomorrow will be a good day!

Lou


----------



## SweetLou

*pic*

He's sleepy


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

This has been such a long journey for you, Cooper and your entire family. I hope that his occulder surgery is successful and that his recovery is speedy. An adorable picture of Cooper! He is such a good boy! Please keep us posted.


----------



## jennretz

He's got such a sweet face. He's so lucky to have you as a family. You've been through so much together. I think he knows how lucky he is to have you.


----------



## Susabelle

SweetLou said:


> My 7 month old puppy is currently under going dialysis to try and save his life after kidney failure. He's had an incredibly unfortunate past few days and he's in this position due to an error my vet admittedly made. If he can regain enough strength today he needs surgery to repair the damage.
> 
> I'm trying to focus on the positive that I have him in good hands (Animal Medical Center in Manhattan) now. I need a distraction so that's why I'm posting here.
> 
> Our surgeon has warned us that he could come out of this incontinent and that could be a life-long issue for Cooper. We're willing to deal with this and I could use some advice from others who have been through it.
> 
> I don't even know where to start. I'm sure the surgeons will help us, but I'd appreciate hearing from someone who manages an incontinent puppy. What do you do for diapers, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Lou


First...my thoughts are with you completely, I'm so sorry to hear this.

My sister had this issue and she used a kids diaper and cut a hole for the tail. it worked pretty well if you can keep it on them. It took about a week of constant supervision before her dog would leave it alone and not try to rip it off constantly. Her dog was a little older (not a senior though) so I'm not sure about a 7 month old pup... 

Whatever you decide to do, I wish you the best.


----------



## lhowemt

Thanks for updating, I thought of you both today. What a rough hand he has been dealt. I bet he is tired of it, as you are. I will think dry thoughts and hope this makes a difference. Either way, normally the goldens ars our angels. But you are his. Hang in there! I have heard acupuncture can help with post anesthesia, fwiw.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Lou*



SweetLou said:


> He's sleepy


So glad that Cooper's procdure is over and he is alright. 
Please keep us posted. You guys have been through so much together and love each other so much!!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Just checking in to see how Cooper is doing a few days post-op?


----------



## KathyL

I'm glad Cooper's surgery went well and hope this one will bring some improvement. It really has been a long road for all of you and for so young a dog to have gone through so much. Maybe some special trick or treats are in order.


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is doing great, he's been very happy the last couple of days. No issues. He's still leaking, and we'll need to go back end of month for another inflation, but things improved and there were no complications.


----------



## first golden

Glad to hear he is doing well! I will continue to think great thoughts that you are on the last leg of this journey that you have been through and all will end well!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the updates, Cooper is such a handsome boy and what a trooper. He's so very lucky to have you. 

My thoughts and prayers he continues to do well.


----------



## SweetLou

He's such a happy guy, it's amazing after all he has been through.

He loves an empty water bottle as a toy. I have to watch him and take it away if it gets too beat up, but he loves to play!

Cooper having fun - YouTube


----------



## lhowemt

He is so cute!!!!


----------



## jennretz

SweetLou said:


> He's such a happy guy, it's amazing after all he has been through.
> 
> He loves an empty water bottle as a toy. I have to watch him and take it away if it gets too beat up, but he loves to play!
> 
> Cooper having fun - YouTube



Love to see that pure Golden joy!!! His diaper is very stylish!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so cute!!!!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Cooper is truly amazing. His golden temperament shines through in the video that you posted. It warms my heart to see him enjoying life as if nothing has transpired regarding his health over the last year.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is doing great, he's been very happy the last couple of days. No issues. He's still leaking, and we'll need to go back end of month for another inflation, but things improved and there were no complications.


Cooper is one amazing dog and you are an amazing Dad!
Thanks for the updates!


----------



## SandyK

Love that video of Cooper playing with water bottle!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Cooper is sweet boy, he went thru so much and yet he is so golden happy.


----------



## SweetLou

A quick update...

Cooper goes in again next week to have his occulder inflated some more. His leaking is improved, but he's still leaking. Hopefully we'll continue to see improvement. He's out of diapers right now and can get by with a belly band and a couple of maxi pads, but it would be nice to see that go away too.

The malpractice insurance company (Zurich) has decided to go dark on us and hasn't given us any update in a long time. We've been forced to file a law suit against the Vet to get them to act. Even though everyone says we have an open and shut case they are forcing us to do this. Cooper's bills are over $90K at this point so we have no other option. Thank goodness AMC has been so understanding, they haven't asked us to pay since November 2013, but our balance is growing (and that makes me nervous!) No offense to anyone who works for an insurance company, but I don't know why this industry has to act this way, it just adds cost and frustration for everyone!

Rosie continues to amaze. She's doing great. It's hard to believe she's so sick. I approach her slowly every morning and am so happy when she gets up to go out. We're hopeful she'll be with us for a lot longer. 

Lou


----------



## Lennap

Lou -

What a fabulous update, thank you so much for sharing. How intrusive is the inflation of the occluded? Is it a quick in and out or do they have to knock him out for it? 

So glad Rosie is continuing to feel good - are you testing the progression (or perhaps remission) of her cancer, or just taking it one day at a time?

Finally I totally agree the AMC is an amazing place. They didn't used to be and I am just awed at how they have turned themselves around. Not just the compassion they show, but also the level of care they provide. Quite a polar opposite from another vet hospital in Paramus who shall remain nameless.

Thanks for the update, I for one really appreciate them on your pair. Happy holidays and all the best!

Lenna


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper has a port that feeds the occulder and it's inflated via needle, but they do need to knock him out because he has to be still during the procedure. He tolerates it all pretty well.

We've been taking it day by day with Rosie, but I will likely bring her back in soon to understand what's going on better. It's been a pleasant surprise.

Lou


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoyed the video of Cooper, he's such a beautiful happy boy.

Great to hear Rosie is doing so well, my continued thoughts and prayers for both her and Cooper.

I hope you're able to get your claim settled soon, so sorry for everything you and Cooper have been through.


----------



## GoldenMum

I always love seeing your boy, he just oozes with the Golden Joy we all love! Great update on Rosie too, may you guys have a blessed Holiday season!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Thank you for the progress report on Cooper. I will keep my eyes out for next week's update to see how everything goes with his next procedure. Great news about Rosie!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> A quick update...
> 
> Cooper goes in again next week to have his occulder inflated some more. His leaking is improved, but he's still leaking. Hopefully we'll continue to see improvement. He's out of diapers right now and can get by with a belly band and a couple of maxi pads, but it would be nice to see that go away too.
> 
> The malpractice insurance company (Zurich) has decided to go dark on us and hasn't given us any update in a long time. We've been forced to file a law suit against the Vet to get them to act. Even though everyone says we have an open and shut case they are forcing us to do this. Cooper's bills are over $90K at this point so we have no other option. Thank goodness AMC has been so understanding, they haven't asked us to pay since November 2013, but our balance is growing (and that makes me nervous!) No offense to anyone who works for an insurance company, but I don't know why this industry has to act this way, it just adds cost and frustration for everyone!
> 
> Rosie continues to amaze. She's doing great. It's hard to believe she's so sick. I approach her slowly every morning and am so happy when she gets up to go out. We're hopeful she'll be with us for a lot longer.
> 
> Lou[/QUOTE}
> 
> Praying for Coopers next procedure. AMC sure does sound amazing!
> $90,000?


----------



## first golden

Will continue the postive thougths for Cooper and Rosie, so glad to hear both are doing well! Wishing you and your family a wonderful Thanskgiving!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so glad both are continuing to do so well.
I hope you get the insurance stuff solved soon, that must be so stressful.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see the good updates on Cooper and Rosie!!


----------



## SweetLou

Praying for Coopers next procedure. AMC sure does sound amazing!
$90,000?


I should have been more clear, the lawsuit is $90K and includes some charges for future care and all of the other vets we've been to (for tests, initial procedures before we made it to AMC.) We owe AMC about half of the total. Still scary!!


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Praying for Coopers next procedure. AMC sure does sound amazing!
> $90,000?
> 
> 
> I should have been more clear, the lawsuit is $90K and includes some charges for future care and all of the other vets we've been to (for tests, initial procedures before we made it to AMC.) We owe AMC about half of the total. Still scary!!


Sweet Lou: Sure is scary!!


----------



## SweetLou

A year ago Cooper was in the hospital for Thanksgiving, so needless to say, we're thrilled he's done so much better. My boys just took him for a romp in the woods. Cooper loves playing in the snow. Rosie made it to Thanksgiving, which we never would have expected in July, so we're feeling fortunate!


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for the update Lou. Cooper's journey has been truly amazing  Hope Rosie continues to do well.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I am jealous that you have snow to play in - we only got rain this time around. So glad to hear the positive update and I pray that Rosie continues to surprise you.


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*

I am so happy to hear about Cooper and Rosie. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## first golden

I am so happy for you and your family!! You all truly deserve a very Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear you all had a good Thanksgiving and even more so that Rosie is still with you all. 
Prayers Rosie continues to do well and you have many days to come with her.


----------



## SweetLou

We had to file a lawsuit because Zurich would not respond to our malpractice claim. Funny thing, 7 days after the case was officially logged and they got the documents from NJ, Zurich calls and presents us a real offer (finally.) They know they have 30 days to formally respond and they don't want to hire an attorney. Of course, they made us incur legal fees I would have liked to avoid, but at least things are moving now.

It will be a relief to get the money part behind us. Their offer does include future care costs for Cooper so we're optimistic something will be worked out before the end of the month. It's taken over a year, but we'll take it.

I was disappointed to hear the vet that did Cooper's surgery recently lost a dog during surgery. The dog was a friend of a friend's and they didn't know about our situation. Their dog died due to too much anesthesia. After their loss they found out about Cooper. I guess malpractice suits and formal complaints with the state take a long time to have an impact. It's scary that she's still operating. Ugh.


----------



## lhowemt

I am so happy to hear tou have legal progress, hopefully that is the start of the end.

How is that vet still even insurable? That is so sad to hear about the other dog.


----------



## KathyL

That is disturbing to hear that the vet that caused all of Cooper's medical problems was also responsible for the death of a dog. If she's still at the same clinic, I would think they should reconsider allowing her to perform any surgeries, that obviously isn't her strength. I'm glad you're finally getting a response from the insurance company. I hope they find a way to compensate you for all the time and stress involved too. Cooper really is the million dollar boy isn't he!! Little does he know.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see you all enjoyed Thanksgiving. You sure do have two amazing dogs!! I hope everything goes well with the lawsuit and that vet gets shut down. Give Rosie and Cooper extra hugs and scratches for me!!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper lost his big sister this morning. They gave Rosie 3 months to live in July and she held out longer than anyone expected, but it was time today and she finally gave in to the cancer. 

She's in a better place now.


----------



## SweetLou

Rosie with my oldest daughter


----------



## ZeppGold

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry for your loss. That's a beautiful picture of her and your daughter.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rosie was truly beautiful, as is your daughter.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was a beauty.


----------



## lhowemt

Lou I am so sorry, and it is wonderful you were together so long after diagnosis. I know it is hard either way but sometimes having that time can soften the pain. I hope you and your family are doing OK


----------



## KathyL

I'm sorry to read that Rosie's time has come. What a great picture of Rosie and your daughter, Rosie is a beauty.


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper lost his big sister this morning. They gave Rosie 3 months to live in July and she held out longer than anyone expected, but it was time today and she finally gave in to the cancer.
> 
> She's in a better place now.


Rest in peace, sweet Rosie!!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so sorry.
She was beautiful


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry to read that sweet Cooper lost his big sister this morning, she was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## GoldenMum

Run free pretty girl, no more pain!


----------



## first golden

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Rosie, the picture of your daughter and Rosie is beautiful! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family....


----------



## Jane

Sincere condolences. It it so hard to lose a beloved dog. I'm glad she got to stay with you for so much longer than predicted. She is just beautiful.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Lou, I am so sorry! What a beautiful girl..


----------



## Lennap

My deepest condolences to you and your family on this terrible loss.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Oh, I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Rosie. Thinking of you and your family during this difficult time. The picture that you shared of Rosie and your daughter is lovely.


----------



## jennretz

So sorry to read about Rosie. What a beautiful girl. You can tell she knew she was loved in that picture with your daughter.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful picture of Rosie and your daughter. I am sure Cooper will miss her just as much as the rest of you will. Rosie will be in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so very sorry to hear Rosie has passed. 
She was so beautiful, wonderful picture of her with your daughter. 

My thoughts are with you and your family.

Godspeed sweet Rosie


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper misses Rosie a lot. For those of you who have had similar situations, any advice? Rosie "mothered" Cooper when he was a young pup and they were together all the time. He was always with her and he can tell she's missing.

We're spending as much time as we can with Cooper, and I assume it will get better with time, but I'd appreciate any suggestions.

Lou


----------



## KathyL

Ohh, no ideas here, but give Cooper a great big hug from me. I can imagine how lost he is. With all the ups and downs for him, I'm sure to him Rosie meant he was home and safe.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Cooper is mourning Rosie. I had this happen with my Ruby. The vet recommended a collar that gave off pheromones(like a mother dog). I forget what it was called, but it did help. I must say though, the thing that helped the most was getting another dog.


----------



## lhowemt

When Hazel died Lila almost seemed to shrink to half size. We got Pearly soon afterward. Lila had always had between 1-3 big sisters. So sorry.


----------



## jennretz

SandyK said:


> Sorry Cooper is mourning Rosie. I had this happen with my Ruby. The vet recommended a collar that gave off pheromones(like a mother dog). I forget what it was called, but it did help. I must say though, the thing that helped the most was getting another dog.


Adaptil collars do this. Got mine off Amazon. They also have room diffusers. My boys could definitely sense them. I couldn't smell a thing. I got Charlie some because of his anxiety. Seemed to help with calming him.

ETA: When my Mom's 2 year old passed last November, her senior dog went into mourning. He had outlasted several other dogs and bonded with each and everyone of them in his own way. My mom waited a few months and he seemed to be getting frailer and frailer. She brought home another puppy and he perked right up. I think dogs grieve just like humans do. Give Cooper an extra special hug tonight.


----------



## Jingers mom

I'm so very sorry to hear about Rosie. Give Cooper a hug for me. Best thing I can suggest is give him a lot of love and attention.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper misses Rosie a lot. For those of you who have had similar situations, any advice? Rosie "mothered" Cooper when he was a young pup and they were together all the time. He was always with her and he can tell she's missing.
> 
> We're spending as much time as we can with Cooper, and I assume it will get better with time, but I'd appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Lou


I am so very sorry for Cooper. We just spent a lot more time with the one left behind, doing walks, playing, brushing, and talking to them.


----------



## lhowemt

How is Cooper doing?


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is doing better, the kids have been playing with him a lot and that's made a difference. I think he'll be OK.

We signed all the paperwork and should get our malpractice check before the month is over. That will be a relief!

Lou


----------



## lhowemt

Well that has got to be a welcome9me relief. Glad to hear Coop is doing OK, good thing he has your kids. Kids and dogs, that is so wonderful.


----------



## lloyddobler

Wow! I just read all 43 pages of your story. What a horrific ride you have been on over the last year or more. I'm not religious at all, but all I can say is you deserve a blessing! I'm so thankful your sweet Cooper is doing so well after all the things he's been through. 

I'm so sorry to read of Rosie's passing. My thoughts are with you and your family. There isn't anything anyone can say or do to make the loss easier. Most of us have been through it and understand the grief you are experiencing. Hopefully it helps to know you aren't alone and clearly many folks care a great deal!

You are an amazing family and Cooper is so lucky to have all the love and care you have given him. 

Kelly


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Thanks for the update, Lou. Wishing you and your family some peace and happiness this holiday season...you more than deserve it!


----------



## SweetLou

A quick Cooper update.

He's doing great. We haven't been back to get his occulder inflated some more. It's been rough around here since Rosie passed and all the craziness with the holidays. Hopefully soon we'll fit it in.

Cooper is wearing just a wrap these days and doing well. He's a great dog, but he really misses his big sister. We'll likely get another Berner in the spring. I'm sure he'll be thrilled.

We actually got the settlement check from Zurich, so the malpractice issues are done and behind us.

Enjoy your winter everyone!

Lou


----------



## jennretz

SweetLou said:


> A quick Cooper update.
> 
> He's doing great. We haven't been back to get his occulder inflated some more. It's been rough around here since Rosie passed and all the craziness with the holidays. Hopefully soon we'll fit it in.
> 
> Cooper is wearing just a wrap these days and doing well. He's a great dog, but he really misses his big sister. We'll likely get another Berner in the spring. I'm sure he'll be thrilled.
> 
> We actually got the settlement check from Zurich, so the malpractice issues are done and behind us.
> 
> Enjoy your winter everyone!
> 
> Lou



So happy to hear this update. You guys deserve a little normal!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, Cooper! So glad he is doing well! I'm sure he'll be a great big brother!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Happy New Year to you and your family! So glad to hear that things are going well with Cooper.


----------



## first golden

Happy New Year to all!! I am glad to hear that Cooper is doing well....you all deserve it!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> A quick Cooper update.
> 
> He's doing great. We haven't been back to get his occulder inflated some more. It's been rough around here since Rosie passed and all the craziness with the holidays. Hopefully soon we'll fit it in.
> 
> Cooper is wearing just a wrap these days and doing well. He's a great dog, but he really misses his big sister. We'll likely get another Berner in the spring. I'm sure he'll be thrilled.
> 
> We actually got the settlement check from Zurich, so the malpractice issues are done and behind us.
> 
> Enjoy your winter everyone!
> 
> Lou


Lou: Thanks so much for the update on sweet Cooper! I am so very sorry about Rosie! I added Rosie to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-19.html#post5329986
Glad that you got the settlement, after all Cooper has been through!!


----------



## jennretz

Hi Lou - would love to hear how everybody is doing...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yes, how is he?


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to see the update, my heart goes out to you and your family with losing Rosie. Rip sweet girl, we never have them long enough. Great update on Coop, may it only get better!


----------



## SweetLou

After several uneventful months Cooper was admitted tonight. He's got a bad infection and his doctor is concerned that there may be a problem with his stents. He hasn't shown any symptoms and this was found during a check up.

Hopefully it isn't a big deal. We could potentially take a major step backwards if the stents need to come out and he becomes blocked. Ugh!

Fingers crossed!

Lou


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I know things happen ,but every time I read about your sweet Cooper I am so upset with the vet who is to blame for all his troubles.
Sending many prayers and hugs to sweet Cooper, hoping it is not a big deal like you've said. He is such a sweet, sweet boy!


----------



## first golden

Praying that this turns out to be something simple..you all have been through enough!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> After several uneventful months Cooper was admitted tonight. He's got a bad infection and his doctor is concerned that there may be a problem with his stents. He hasn't shown any symptoms and this was found during a check up.
> 
> Hopefully it isn't a big deal. We could potentially take a major step backwards if the stents need to come out and he becomes blocked. Ugh!
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Lou


Lou: Praying very hard for Cooper and you. Praying it's not a big deal!


----------



## ZeppGold

Praying for Cooper.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww poor Cooper! Sending good thoughts for him.


----------



## lhowemt

Oh Lou! Hopefully you found it plenty early and he comes out clean and dry as a whistle. Sending love and healing thoughts!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is home with a new round of antibiotics. He's going to need some of the stents out. We'll probably get it done in April after we're sure the infection is gone. He's so happy it's like nothing is wrong.

Worse case, he becomes blocked without the stents and they will need to put new stents in. The Drs think they can do it all with scope, so it shouldn't be too invasive.

He's going to have issues much of his life but it could be worse!

Lou


----------



## SweetLou

My buddy resting


----------



## jennretz

I just saw this! Poor Cooper....he's one strong pup after all he's been through..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet baby! He is so lucky to have you guys to take care of him. Hope this infection goes away pretty soon.


----------



## lhowemt

Awww, Sweet cooper heal soon!


----------



## first golden

He is so lucky to have such a wonderful caring family! Hope his infection heals quickly!


----------



## Jennifer1

Poor guy. I'm glad he's home


----------



## Lennap

I was just thinking of you guys the other day - so sorry this new challenge has arisen, but he sure does look like one happy pup!

Do you have a new local vet, or do you just bring him to AMC for everything?


----------



## penparson

Poor guy. He must have an amazing disposition to be able to go through all of this!


----------



## GoldenMum

Awww Coop, you have so many people rooting for you all over the world. He is just precious!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of sweet Cooper, hope he is doing better.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is home with a new round of antibiotics. He's going to need some of the stents out. We'll probably get it done in April after we're sure the infection is gone. He's so happy it's like nothing is wrong.
> 
> Worse case, he becomes blocked without the stents and they will need to put new stents in. The Drs think they can do it all with scope, so it shouldn't be too invasive.
> 
> He's going to have issues much of his life but it could be worse!
> 
> Lou


My prayers are with you sweet Cooper!! You are a doll and so many people love you, especially your family!!


----------



## lhowemt

Lou are you familiar with Miss Penny on Facebook? I think Cooper would like her. She was born super super tiny and has a few health issues, one of which is leaking. But she is a doll and her mom posts video of her "talking" every couple of days. I think Cooper could be a good boyfriend to her!


----------



## jennretz

Checking in on sweet Cooper.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

Yes, just found this thread and spent the last hour reading through it all!
How is he doing!!!?


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is doing well. He's a great guy and enjoying the warmer weather. He's back to digging holes in my backyard. Ugh. But I can't get mad at him. 

He had another urinary track infection. The stents and occulder seem to make him vulnerable to them. He's going in later this month to have his occulder inflated again and to have the stents checked on. I'll post an update after that.

Lou


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper and Abby!*

He loves Abby.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Thanks for the update! Adorable picture of Cooper and Abby - they look like the best of buds!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for the update. Cooper is a great guy I agree with you and you are great family, taking such a good care of him.
Cooper loves Abby and she loves him back, great picture, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for the update on Cooper!! Love the picture of him and Abby!!


----------



## jennretz

That is a great picture of one happy boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is doing well. He's a great guy and enjoying the warmer weather. He's back to digging holes in my backyard. Ugh. But I can't get mad at him.
> 
> He had another urinary track infection. The stents and occulder seem to make him vulnerable to them. He's going in later this month to have his occulder inflated again and to have the stents checked on. I'll post an update after that.
> 
> Lou


Lou: Thanks for the update on Cooper-I worry when we don't hear. I just love that picture of Cooper and Abby!!


----------



## first golden

Thanks for the update! I am glad to hear things are going well, I love the picture!!


----------



## outabout

Spent last night reading through all the pages. What a journey Cooper and your family have gone through, it brought tears to my eyes. Cooper is such a lovely boy, he is so fortunate to be a part of your family. I had a urge to strangle the person who did this to Cooper.


----------



## KathyL

I love the picture of Cooper and Abby. I think we all thought of him as little Cooper and he's all grown up and one very handsome boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad Cooper is doing so well! What a great pic!


----------



## jennretz

outabout said:


> Spent last night reading through all the pages. What a journey Cooper and your family have gone through, it brought tears to my eyes. Cooper is such a lovely boy, he is so fortunate to be a part of your family. I had a urge to strangle the person who did this to Cooper.



Me too! This poor boy has been through so much because of negligence


----------



## jennretz

Checking in on sweet Cooper to see how he's doing


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is having a great summer. All is good!

Lou


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for sharing the good news. Cooper has so many supporters here, as do you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Cooper! You are so handsome!


----------



## first golden

Glad he is doing so well...thanks for the update


----------



## jennretz

He has just turned into a beautiful golden! Love that picture


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Hi Cooper and Lou! Glad your summer is going great!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper!!*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is having a great summer. All is good!
> 
> Lou


So glad that Cooper and all are enjoying summer. You have all been through so much!


----------



## GoldenMum

Yes, no one deserves a wonderful summer more than Cooper and his loving family!


----------



## Jennifer1

He has grown into a gorgeous dog!


----------



## SweetLou

*Say hi to Lily*

Cooper's summer keeps getting better.

We all missed our Rosie so much we had to get another Bernese Mountain Dog. Cooper really missed his playmate and we've had an empty spot in our family since Rosie passed away.

Say hi to Lily! Her and Cooper are getting along great. Coop needs to learn to be a bit more gentle when they play, but they have become fast friends.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

A big welcome to Lily! I am sure Cooper is so pleased to have a new playmate. Wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## jennretz

Congratulations! Lily is precious and Cooper looks happy as can be!!!


----------



## lhowemt

Oh yay! For Cooper and your whole family. Congrats!


----------



## GoldenMum

Welcome Home Lilly, I think you've hit the jackpot!


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!!! Please post pictures as she grows. Lily and Cooper are going to be great together!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519

*Congratulations!!*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper's summer keeps getting better.
> 
> We all missed our Rosie so much we had to get another Bernese Mountain Dog. Cooper really missed his playmate and we've had an empty spot in our family since Rosie passed away.
> 
> Say hi to Lily! Her and Cooper are getting along great. Coop needs to learn to be a bit more gentle when they play, but they have become fast friends.


Congratulations and welcome to Lily. I'm sure she and Cooper will really love one another!


----------



## SweetLou

PS. I took out dog insurance on Lily. 

I'm not taking any risks at the start!


----------



## first golden

Lily is adorable, and I am sure will be a great playmate for Cooper, Cooper looks so happy in the pictures!


----------



## Harleysmum

Lily is gorgeous and Cooper just keeps getting more and more handsome.


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> PS. I took out dog insurance on Lily.
> 
> I'm not taking any risks at the start!


Hope you never have to use it!! Hugs and kisses to all of you and especially to Cooper!!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Oh boy.. I just read this thread for the first time and it is a tptal privilege to hear about your story. You are clearly an amazing, devoted person, parent and dog owner and a role model for everyone here on this forum. Cooper will live to realise his full potential and your children will grow up to understand what love and responsibility really means thanks to you.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper and Lily*

Buddies! Cooper is so happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations on Lily, she's beautiful and so adorable. 

Cooper looks really great and very happy. 
Fun seeing him and Lily together.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper and Lily*



SweetLou said:


> Buddies! Cooper is so happy.


Cooper and Lily look SO HAPPY TOGETHER!!
So glad Cooper is alright!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

How adorable!


----------



## GoldenMum

So good to see Coop so happy, they are precious together!


----------



## SweetLou

Best friends


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so happy for Cooper and for you!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper and Lily


----------



## KathyL

Look at those paws on Lilly!! And compared to the pictures about two months ago, she's getting to be a big girl, beautiful too!! Cooper won't be the big brother for much longer.


----------



## jennretz

Those two are going to be best buds if they're not already! Cooper looks happy and he's so gorgeous. Lilly is growing into quite a beauty herself


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*

Love that picture of Cooper and Lily. You should have it framed!


----------



## first golden

Great picture and I am glad they are both doing so well


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Omg-love this!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

So happy to see a pic of Cooper and Lily - thanks for sharing!


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper is doing great


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pics!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Love the pics of Cooper and Lily together!!


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Taylorsmum

Lovely to see new pics of these two, warms my heart and soul.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper two years later*

Cooper just ahad check up at his regular vet and is doing well. He's going to see the doctor who saved his life to get his occulder and stents checked in two weeks. It's a routine visit, to ensure all the work he had done is functioning properly. He may need some adjustments (the stents), but he should be fine.

It's hard to believe two years ago we had a near tragedy with our young Cooper. When I read through these pages it's almost sureal. I'm happy to say he's doing great. Sure he leaks and changing his pads is a PITA, but he's worth it. 

PS. Lily doesn't mind the leaking at all, these two have turned into best friends.


----------



## jennretz

I always love seeing updates on Cooper!!!! He's such a handsome happy boy!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks for the update. 
Beautiful pictures of sweet Cooper and Lily. He is such a great boy and it feels so good to see him happy and enjoying life. Cooper did not deserve to go thru so much, neither your family and he is lucky to have you.


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper just ahad check up at his regular vet and is doing well. He's going to see the doctor who saved his life to get his occulder and stents checked in two weeks. It's a routine visit, to ensure all the work he had done is functioning properly. He may need some adjustments (the stents), but he should be fine.
> 
> It's hard to believe two years ago we had a near tragedy with our young Cooper. When I read through these pages it's almost sureal. I'm happy to say he's doing great. Sure he leaks and changing his pads is a PITA, but he's worth it.
> 
> PS. Lily doesn't mind the leaking at all, these two have turned into best friends.


Lou: Just love to read updates on Cooper and Lily! The pictures are just gorgeous. Cooper has come such a long way, because of you. Thank you for loving him so much and for not giving up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great update, wonderful to read. 
Love the pictures. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Cooper! I'm so glad he's doing so well.


----------



## first golden

Happy Thanksgiving!!! I am so glad to hear Cooper and Lily are doing so well...I love the pictures of them....


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Lou - Wishing you, Cooper, Lily and all your family a very Happy Thanksgiving! Thank you for going to such lengths to give Cooper the best quality of life possible and for taking us on that journey with you through all the updates. Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Lennap

Happy thanksgiving - so lovely to see these updates and yes many of us have a lot to be thankful for - so happy you shared some of it with us.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper and Lily*

Cooper and Lily relaxing after playing in the snow.

Cooper is doing great. He's happy and healthy!

Lou


----------



## SweetLou

Forgot to mention, he went to the Dr. who saved him. They ran a bunch of tests and did an ultrasound. All is good. He'll likely be fighting urinary track infections his entire life, but his stents are in place and the occulder looked good. He got an "all good" and we'll go back in 6 months.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Such a great update!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for sharing all the good news! Cooper is so lucky to have you and the rest of the family.


----------



## jennretz

Cooper looks great and I like the stylin diaper


----------



## GoldenMum

So good to see an update on Cooper, you guys are awesome! Did the malpractice ever step up and pay all of his medical bills? Cooper is a real Trooper!


----------



## Harleysmum

great update.


----------



## first golden

Thanks for the update, they both look great!!


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for the update!! Glad Cooper is doing good and having fun in the snow with Lily!!!


----------



## wdadswell

I read through this whole thread and am just in awe of you guys!! So happy Cooper is doing well!!


----------



## SweetLou

*malpractice*



GoldenMum said:


> So good to see an update on Cooper, you guys are awesome! Did the malpractice ever step up and pay all of his medical bills? Cooper is a real Trooper!


 Yes, we won the malpractice lawsuit. Thankfully that's behind us.

Lou


----------



## lhowemt

Wow Lou, congratulations. He looks absolutely wonderful so happy with another Berner sibling. You did great! Thanks for the update, I always love hearing about him.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Yay Cooper on the great medical update! Wishing you all a happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Forgot to mention, he went to the Dr. who saved him. They ran a bunch of tests and did an ultrasound. All is good. He'll likely be fighting urinary track infections his entire life, but his stents are in place and the occulder looked good. He got an "all good" and we'll go back in 6 months.


So glad to read this about Cooper. He and Lily look wonderful together!


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper update*

Cooper is doing great. He had a great summer. He still needs his wrap, but it's second nature now.

He's a happy dog!

Lou


----------



## jennretz

So happy to see that Cooper continues to do well. He's a miracle boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, he looks great!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



SweetLou said:


> Cooper is doing great. He had a great summer. He still needs his wrap, but it's second nature now.
> 
> He's a happy dog!
> 
> Lou


Lou:

Thank you SO MUCH for the update on Cooper! He looks beautiful!00


----------



## murphy1

He's so handsome.....great to hear he's doing well.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

So glad to hear that Cooper is doing well. Thanks for checking in and giving updates!


----------



## B and G Mom

I just read all 97 pages and cried for the poor baby, cried for Rosie and jumped for joy for Cooper as and Lilly well! Wonderful to hear that he is doing well!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cooper looks great, he's a handsome boy. 
Great to hear he's doing so well and had a good summer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cooper looks great, he's a handsome boy. 
Great to hear he's doing so well and had a good summer.


----------



## cvanaver

Hi SweetLou
My six-month old puppy was rendered incontinent after a botched neuter surgery. They accidentally removed his prostate rather than an un-descended testicle, severing his urethra which sent him to another surgery to be re-attached and required a month with a catheter and bed rest. The urethra healed but sealed up, requiring yet another surgery for implantation of a stent. That surgery they semi-botched because the stent was too long and unmovable. Long story short, Barnaby will be medium-to-severely incontinent for the rest of his life. I actually consulted after-the-fact with a doctor at the animal hospital in New York (Dr. Allyson Berent) but she wasn't able to give me a great prognosis for fixing Barnaby. Anyways, we both have young, incontinent male golden retrievers (kind of a rarity). We've managed to figure out a way to give him a good deal of freedom around the house while minimizing risks of infection and scald from incontinence. Maybe we could exchange some tips? Here is what I've learned:

It took us several months to come up with a regimen for Barnaby (1 year old Golden Retriever with post-operative incontinence issues) that would maximize his freedom and minimize his risk of scald and infection with regards to his level 5-7 incontinence. Here is what we learned: conventional (and medical) wisdom says that we should minimize diaper-time for him due to scalding risk associated with a diaper not letting the urine dry and maximizing the time that it is wet against his skin. This is unfortunate as it means his freedom to move around the house and general comfort and sanitation are compromised. Given that he is a one year old dog and not in his last days made this unacceptable. We researched and experimented to find something better for him.

And what we found was actually the opposite when the proper procedures are used. Not using a diaper with Barnaby 16+ hours a day actually resulted in significantly more scald over a large part of his underside, even with regular shaving of his fur to maximize evaporation. 

We incorporated three artifacts in controlling this scald:

1) Use of a comfortable, unobtrusive, easily applied belly band that he can't remove or adjust nor is inclined to. We experimented with around 5 different products and this is the best: The Official BellyBands.net Website!!!

2) Use of a high absorbency human incontinence pad that adheres to the belly band. The one we found is very dry to the touch even after 12 hours of significant leakage (probably around 70ml of urine). We change it 2-3 a day and leave it on when he is not outside (2-3 hours per day) or at daycare (20 hours per week):https://www.amazon.com/Poise-Incont...8236682&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=poise+pads&th=1

3) Use of a air-permeable barrier film spray (3M Cavilon) on the area where his penis and underbelly touches the incontinence pad. Spray can be applied once every 3 days to provide added protection against scald. https://www.amazon.com/3M-Cavilon-S...d=1478236781&sr=1-10&keywords=3m+incontinence

The use of these 3 products got us from big, scary scald all over his underside and legs, down to a little scald on his penis without the spray, and now normal looking skin throughout his underside with the spray.


----------



## Karen519

*Cv*

I am so sorry for all that Barnaby has been through, but Thank God he has someone as loving as you.
Thank you for sharing his story.


----------



## mylissyk

I think you both are heroes. God bless you.


----------



## SandyK

cvanaver, welcome to the forum!! Sorry your Barnaby also had a bad surgery that resulted in incontinence. He is a handsome boy!! Thanks for sharing. You and SweetLou are awesome for taking such good care of your boys who got a bum deal from surgeons!!:smile2:


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper update*

Hi all, I wish I could be posting a better update on Cooper.

Cooper has had a rough two weeks. The Tuesday before Thanksgiving he had to be rushed into the hospital. His kidney stents blocked and he was going into kidney failure. After an emergency procedure, that removed the stents between his kidneys and bladder and the stent in his urethra, Cooper pulled through.

Unfortunately, now having two major kidney issues, it looks like he has permanent kidney damage. He's back home, but his kidney values remain high, and he's lost a bunch of weight, he's down to 58 lbs.

There's not a lot that can be done for him, so we're in wait and see mode. He's not blocked, but his kidneys just won't work right. We're trying to fatten him up to help him build strength, but he just had another blood test today and the results weren't good. We're still hoping he'll gain strength, but if he doesn't we're likely going to have to say good bye to him.

The crazy thing, after the stents were removed, he's hardly leaking at all. I guess after three years with all the extra stuff in him, he healed around them and he's peeing like a normal dog. It's an amazing thing to see. LOL, he clearly knows the difference and has been enjoying himself. 

We're viewing every day we have with him as a blessing, but my kids are crushed. They hate seeing him so weak. When he gets real tired, one of his symptoms is eye droop, which is "creepy" to my youngest. She's been sleeping on the floor with him.

Today was a good day, he ate a lot, ran around the back yard, but I can tell he just isn't right. This dog isn't a quitter and neither are we. Pray for our sweet Cooper.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, that's just not fair! Poor Cooper and poor you! I'll be praying for a miracle..


----------



## SweetLou

Barnaby looks like a great guy. Sorry I didn't see your post before today. Feel free to message me any time if I can help.

These dogs are great and it's amazing what you can get used to in order to keep them healthy and happy. Cooper returns our kindness 10 fold every day!


----------



## SweetLou

cvanaver said:


> Hi SweetLou
> 
> We incorporated three artifacts in controlling this scald:
> 
> 1) Use of a comfortable, unobtrusive, easily applied belly band that he can't remove or adjust nor is inclined to. We experimented with around 5 different products and this is the best: The Official BellyBands.net Website!!!
> 
> 2) Use of a high absorbency human incontinence pad that adheres to the belly band. The one we found is very dry to the touch even after 12 hours of significant leakage (probably around 70ml of urine). We change it 2-3 a day and leave it on when he is not outside (2-3 hours per day) or at daycare (20 hours per week):https://www.amazon.com/Poise-Incont...8236682&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=poise+pads&th=1
> 
> 3) Use of a air-permeable barrier film spray (3M Cavilon) on the area where his penis and underbelly touches the incontinence pad. Spray can be applied once every 3 days to provide added protection against scald. https://www.amazon.com/3M-Cavilon-S...d=1478236781&sr=1-10&keywords=3m+incontinence
> 
> The use of these 3 products got us from big, scary scald all over his underside and legs, down to a little scald on his penis without the spray, and now normal looking skin throughout his underside with the spray.


It's funny, we pretty much ended up in the same place. We use the same exact belly bands as you do (we have every pattern!) Plus, we use super maxi pads. I still enjoy the crazy looks when I buy the biggest package possible of the store brand pads in the supermarket!

I'm sure you've had to prepare your house or deck too. We have a fenced yard and we let Cooper out with out his wrap. He likes to lie near the door at times, so we use outdoor floor mats and just throw them away when they can no longer be cleaned. Plus we groom Coop often. His scalding hasn't been bad.

Good luck with Barnaby.


----------



## jennretz

It breaks my heart to see this update on poor Cooper. I'm praying for a turn for the better. I'm so sorry Lou.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

That is rotten news about Cooper. He's been through so much already. Here's hoping for better values and of course prayers for all of you are included in this post.


----------



## KKaren

SweetLou said:


> Hi all, I wish I could be posting a better update on Cooper.
> 
> Cooper has had a rough two weeks. The Tuesday before Thanksgiving he had to be rushed into the hospital. His kidney stents blocked and he was going into kidney failure. After an emergency procedure, that removed the stents between his kidneys and bladder and the stent in his urethra, Cooper pulled through.
> 
> Unfortunately, now having two major kidney issues, it looks like he has permanent kidney damage. He's back home, but his kidney values remain high, and he's lost a bunch of weight, he's down to 58 lbs.
> 
> There's not a lot that can be done for him, so we're in wait and see mode. He's not blocked, but his kidneys just won't work right. We're trying to fatten him up to help him build strength, but he just had another blood test today and the results weren't good. We're still hoping he'll gain strength, but if he doesn't we're likely going to have to say good bye to him.
> 
> The crazy thing, after the stents were removed, he's hardly leaking at all. I guess after three years with all the extra stuff in him, he healed around them and he's peeing like a normal dog. It's an amazing thing to see. LOL, he clearly knows the difference and has been enjoying himself.
> 
> We're viewing every day we have with him as a blessing, but my kids are crushed. They hate seeing him so weak. When he gets real tired, one of his symptoms is eye droop, which is "creepy" to my youngest. She's been sleeping on the floor with him.
> 
> Today was a good day, he ate a lot, ran around the back yard, but I can tell he just isn't right. This dog isn't a quitter and neither are we. Pray for our sweet Cooper.


You have all of my prayers for Cooper and for your family. Your youngest daugher... such a kind heart to sleep with him on the floor. I have done that also. I hope that you have more good days. Will be watching your thread. Hugs.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

This news is just crushing - Cooper and your family have been through so much.....I will keep you all in my prayers and hope that Cooper's health improves each and every day


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry to read about Cooper's set back. I surely do hope things improve. My thoughts and prayers are with you all and will be watching for updates!!


----------



## murphy1

A prayer said for your boy. Hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## SweetLou

*Cooper rebounding!*

I don't know how he does it, but he's looking good!

One of his medications (Prazosin) has a side effect of lowering blood pressure, so we stopped it. Ever since then he's been doing great!

Here are a couple of pics.

It's one day at a time at this point, but good news the last few days.

Lou


----------



## jennretz

I'm so happy to see that update . Cooper is such a fighter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm so glad to hear this! Sweet Cooper!


----------



## murphy1

He is just beautiful....glad he's improving.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Wonderful news! Thank you for the update.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I saw the name of this thread and I was almost scared to open it. What a relief when I did! Here's hoping Cooper continues to improve!


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to see Cooper is rebounding!!! What a fighter!!:smiley:


----------



## GoldenHearted

With all the love and support you and your family give of course Cooper will fight! I hope he continues to feel better


----------



## CashStringer

I've been watching this thread for awhile and am SO happy to read this. All of our thoughts and prayers are coming your way!


----------



## first golden

Sending Prayers your way! I hope Cooper continues to do well..


----------



## SweetLou

Cooper just got the results of his latest test results and he's doing great!

He's been feeling so well, he's been a bit of a bad boy. Stealing some food off the table, running around like a mad dog, but I can't get mad at him. 

I don't know how he keeps bouncing back, but I'm glad he'll be around for another holiday!

Lou


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What great news!


----------



## jennretz

I have to admit, my heart skipped a beat before I read your update. I so badly want Cooper to continue to do well and it sounds like he's doing amazing right now. Hard not to spoil him after everything he's been through.


----------



## Ginams

Great news about Cooper's latest test results! I have been quietly following his story for your last few updates and I just want to send a big "good job" to you and your family for being such a wonderful family to Cooper.


----------



## first golden

I am so happy for all of you!!!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Oh, what fabulous news!!!! Please give Cooper a big hug from all of his fans on the forum. Happy Holidays to you and your family!


----------



## Jud

I hope things worked out for your pup!


----------



## SweetLou

*Happy Holidays*

Cooper says Merry Xmas and Happy Holidays!

He's doing great. Enjoy the holidays with your pooch!

Lou


----------



## jennretz

Happy Cooper! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiD

So happy to hear Cooper is doing well. Beautiful photos. Merry Christmas to Cooper and his family!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Hi Cooper!! Glad to see you smiling and enjoying life! Merry Christmas!


----------



## KathyL

Merry Christmas Cooper and family. He looks great and very happy!!


----------



## rooroch

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Cooper. Great to see that he well. Lovely photos.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hi Cooper! Merry Christmas!!??


----------



## SandyK

Cooper looks great!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

Cooper looks wonderful! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## SweetLou

Here's a quick update on Cooper. He's had another surgery since Xmas. He started having kidney issues and he had his stents removed. Plus he had a bad urinary track infection.

His stent between his bladder and the outside world could not be removed through his urethra, so they had to push it into his bladder to clear a blockage. Last week he had follow up surgery to remove the stent from his bladder.

As usual, he's doing remarkably well. He's a tough pooch. Although he hasn't been able to gain any weight. It must be related somehow to his kidneys. He's only 54 lbs.

Unfortunately, his kidneys will never function normally and we have concerns about his kidney levels. He may not have much time left. There's no more surgeries that can help him.

He'll be four years old at the end of the month, but he looks much older. :-(

Every day is a blessing with Cooper. Hopefully we'll have many more!

He still loves the snow!!


----------



## jennretz

Hug him tight! You've done everything you can for him. I hope that he has many more days with you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere

Hugs from us too! I have never known anyone as devoted as your family... he knows he is loved. What a special boy he is and thank you for allowing us into your lives to share your journey.


----------



## CashStringer

Thinking of you guys - what an amazing journey!! Praying and hoping for much more time together!


----------



## first golden

Sending well wishes and prayers your way..hoping that your family will have Cooper or a long time to come!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you and Cooper! Here's praying that you have many more days with him!


----------



## Lennap

I am so sorry to read your latest update, you guys are in my thoughts and prayers. I lost my Remy to kidney disease far too young too. Love him and make everyday he is with you the best it can possibly be - make wonderful memories. He is a very special boy and part of a very special family.


Hugs


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Thank you for the update on Cooper. Sending along blessings to you all and hope that Cooper will be around for years to come.


----------



## KKaren

Sending positive thoughts to Cooper and your family. Enjoy each day with your special boy


----------



## Siandvm

I just read through all 102 pages of this thread and am simultaneously inspired, joyful, and saddened by everything you and Cooper have gone through. Your dedication to him is wonderful and I wish you all the best as you continue to deal with what comes.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry that Cooper has had to undergo more surgery. Glad he is still enjoying snow and life in general. You are right that Cooper is a blessing!! If he could speak he would say that having you and your family be so strong and loving is the biggest blessing he could have ever asked for!!!! Thoughts and prayers go out to all of you for much more time together!!!


----------



## murphy1

Cooper is a very lucky boy to have such a wonderful family. I hope he lives many more happy years.


----------



## SweetLou

I'm very sorry to share that Cooper's time on our planet has come to an end. He battled long and hard, but his kidney damage was too severe. There was nothing more that could be done for him.

Cooper stopped wanting to eat over the last few days and wasn't moving around much. He's become anemic and his other blood levels all had gotten worse. He was really suffering so we had to put him down today. He weighed 50.4 lbs today at his last visit to the vet. A shadow of the vibrant and strong dog he was not too long ago. Cooper would have been four years old next week. Our vet described how he looked today as "tragic." I had to agree.

Cooper deserved better. He never asked for any of this and we'll miss him dearly. We tried everything we could but there was too much damage.

Thank you to everyone who has posted words of encouragement here over the last few years. It helped us more than you know.

Here's a video of Cooper from a couple of years ago. Even after his surgeries, he was such a happy dog. It didn't last, but this is how I'll remember him.





We'll miss you Cooper!


----------



## jennretz

Oh Lou, I am just so so sorry. We all loved Cooper and I know how much your family loved him as well. You did the best you could for him and all he knew was love.

Big hug from Duke, Charlie and me. Run free sweet Cooper.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh no! My heart is breaking for you! I am so sorry! Run free, sweet Cooper!


----------



## Siandvm

I'm so very sorry to hear this. I only joined Cooper's journey at the end, but for sure the ride wasn't long enough. It sounds as if he certainly left paw prints on hearts wherever he went!


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so terribly sorry.....


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so very sorry. While his life was cut far too short he had a wonderful family who left no stone unturned to try and help him. Rest in peace sweet Cooper.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so sorry to hear this. You fought so hard for Cooper, much harder than many owners would have done. Every time you posted pictures of him, it was obvious how much he was loved and how much he loved you. Run free, beautiful boy.


----------



## KKaren

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful dog and Cooper was so very lucky to be your dog where he was loved dearly. Thank you for posting the video and sharing him with us. xx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so, so sorry for your loss of Cooper. We all love your boy and will miss him too. He did not deserve what happened to him but had great family to take the best care of him. Thank you for sharing your sweet boy with us. Sending love and hugs.

Run free sweet Cooper you will be missed forever.


----------



## SandyK

Through my tears I want to say how very sorry I am that you had to say good bye to Cooper. His slide video made me smile and I will cherish that happy memory of him. You did give him a wonderful life full of love!!! RIP sweet Cooper...you will be missed so much!!!!


----------



## rooroch

I am so sorry to read this. I have followed your thread from the beginning and believe that you are one of the most incredible families for the way that you have looked after and loved Cooper through this whole terrible tragedy that could have so easily been avoided.
Thank you for the video. He was so beautiful and this is definitely the way to remember him. RIP Cooper


----------



## first golden

Lou, I am so sorry to hear about Coopers passing, just reading it made me cry! I hope you can take comfort in having such a wonderful sweet dog for those 4 short years, and knowing you went above and beyond to do everything you could for him!! You and your family are all hero's in my book for all you did for him and I know he knows that. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family through this time...


----------



## Karen519

*Lou*



SweetLou said:


> I'm very sorry to share that Cooper's time on our planet has come to an end. He battled long and hard, but his kidney damage was too severe. There was nothing more that could be done for him.
> 
> Cooper stopped wanting to eat over the last few days and wasn't moving around much. He's become anemic and his other blood levels all had gotten worse. He was really suffering so we had to put him down today. He weighed 50.4 lbs today at his last visit to the vet. A shadow of the vibrant and strong dog he was not too long ago. Cooper would have been four years old next week. Our vet described how he looked today as "tragic." I had to agree.
> 
> Cooper deserved better. He never asked for any of this and we'll miss him dearly. We tried everything we could but there was too much damage.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has posted words of encouragement here over the last few years. It helped us more than you know.
> 
> Here's a video of Cooper from a couple of years ago. Even after his surgeries, he was such a happy dog. It didn't last, but this is how I'll remember him.
> https://youtu.be/0ZZ96LYRiF4
> 
> We'll miss you Cooper!


You did so much for Cooper and gave him some wonderful years! It breaks my heart to hear the news. I know that Cooper would thank you, if he could. 

I added Sweet Cooper to the Rainbow Bridge List http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7025401 , and I know my Smooch and Snobear will look out for him!!


----------



## Tricia

I have followed Cooper from the start and am now writing this with tears in my eyes. Although I never met him I felt that I knew him. You all went through so much, but he had a wonderful life with you. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Golden_Gypsy

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Although, I'm not very active here, I've been following Cooper's story. It's so apparent how very much you loved him and how much he loved you and your family! Sending good thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## Kalhayd

I'm so incredibly sorry for your profound loss. Godspeed, Cooper. :frown2:


----------



## murphy1

I am so sorry to read about Coopers passing. Such a sad story of a beautiful guy. You were both lucky to have each other even for such a short time.


----------



## Lennap

Lou I am so very sorry for your loss. There is no doubt he was such a special boy and you and your family did everything you could and more. There are just no words. Hugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Lou, I am so very sorry that your long and difficult journey with Cooper has come to a close....albeit a more than sad and devastating one.

You have been a beyond an exemplary parent to a wonderful soul who had so many difficulties through no fault of his own, with patience, dedication and unconditional love. 

There are very few who know what it is like to love a dog with all their heart and deal with incontinence day in and day out, as well as the potential medical and logisitcal issues that go along with it. 

Although my path has been different from yours and Coopers, I do know what it is like to deal with an incontinent dog, yet despite all attempts to make every day wonderful, do all the work to keep house/dog clean with all that this entails...and it's a LOT, go through all the medical testing, attempting to find solutions etc.

You and your family gave it your ALL, with more than patience, love and grace. 

I am sure that Cooper knew and felt that love and care that he was given for a life cut way too short.

I am so, so and beyond sorry this battle was not won.

From our hearts to yours....kudos for a magnificent journey and deep sadness for your loss....more than many hugs.


----------



## Jane

I'm another non-active member but who has been following Cooper's story for years. My heart aches for you and your family. You surely did give him a wonderful life, in spite of the everything. Keep him safe in your hearts.


----------



## SweetLou

*Thanks everyone*

We appreciate the kinds words.

Thanks again


----------



## CashStringer

My heart hurts for you and your family. What an amazing and beautiful journey you had with your boy ....


----------



## Jingers mom

Dear Lou,

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you. I've been following Cooper since your first post. I haven't been on the forum much since my husband got sick in 2014. I got an email about Cooper yesterday letting me know Cooper crossed to the bridge and I was shocked. I know and Cooper knows that you did everything possible for him to live a happy life. I hope you find comfort from knowing that Cooper loved you and knows you did all you could to keep him healthy and happy. Again, I am so very sorry for your loss. Prayers for you, Cooper and your family. God Bless.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Sweet Cooper lived a lot of life in 4 short years. He was loved by all who read about him here on the forum. My sincere condolences to you and your family, Lou. Thank you for sharing Cooper and his journey with all of us. Run free, Cooper.


----------



## KathyL

I'm so sorry to read that Cooper's journey has come to an end. You did so much for him and he fought so hard and lived his life to the fullest but it was far too short. He wore his little bands with such style. My heart goes out to you and your family. Run free sweet Cooper.


----------



## B and G Mom

I too am so sorry, he had been through so much in his short life, such a fighter. I know he will be greatly missed, you all did such a wonderful job caring for him.


----------

